# Scottish Girls...part 3



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home chickies... 

Happy Chatting....










Good luck & take care  
Natasha x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah! Me first to post  

Vicky- I'm so sorry hun  Take it easy and be prepared, it will hit at some point. We're all here for you when it does  

Agora- fab news that all is well and EC will be Tuesday   Lots of     for some fab eggs.

Jovi- how did stimms go last night? Hope it was ok, looking forward to hearing your progress over the next week. Lots of     for some lovely ripe follies  

Janet- not long to go until baseline scan   Hope you're looking forward to the next stage. I always start to feel better when I get to stimms, daft I know  

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend so far.

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Vicky, I am so sorry hunni   will reply to your pm shortly. Its not been a great time for us Scottish girls so far has it? Heres hoping that someone will get a BFP soon. 

No more personals tonight...but for all those girls having tx    &  

xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi everyone!!

Thought id drop you all a quick hello as we are off to Arran for a few days tomorrow and then back ready for the scan on thursday. Hopefully the weather will be good. First time ive been there but everyone seems to mention rain alot! Oh well, be nice to get away and relax for a few days. 

Vicky- Hope you are holding up ok and enjoying lots of chocolate and wine!

Chickadee-you too!

Jovi- Hope inj going well, I just cant wait to get going now, feels like i have been sniffing forever!

Agora-Good luck for tuesday, lets us all know how you get on.

Elaine, Yoda, Maz, Alison..hello to you all, hope you have had a nice weekend and if i have missed someone I am very sorry...getting hassled by DP to get out the door.

Take care everyone

Janet


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Vicky and Chickadee so sorry to hear you news but I am proof you can get there in the end I had so much treatment and negatives it was unbelievable please don't give up.  a   for you both

Janet enjoy your time away, hopefully scan will be fine for you to start.

Agora good luck for EC.

Maz how are you doing.

Jovi how are the stimms going.

hope everyone else is doing well.

Do you girls mind us posting about our babies, I just want to be here to support you all as I know it helped me through treatment.

Jamie is doing fine he got another tooth today can't believe he has 3 and it looks like another is about to come through and he isn't even 7 months yet.  Well I've got a new job(being made redundant from 3) I start with o2 at the end of May when I come back my holidays so gives me some more time off to spend with J in the meantime.

Has anyone got anything planned for Easter, think we are going to blairdrummond safari park Easter Monday.

Love Michelle xxx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya

Not been able to catch up with whats been happening on here lately but just wanted to send big hugs to all who've had bad news recently.

As usual, life is just soooo hectic, what with work and one very mobile boy and another who's just about mastered the art of walking!!!

Bought a trampoline yesterday so gonna bounce away all my stress of an evening!! he he  The neighbours will think I am bonkers.

Looking forward to the easter break and hope the weather keeps good for it.

Take care everyone

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Michelle thanks for the hug... personally I love hearing about other peoples kids. Yeah there are times when it can be a bit difficult, but generally its cool. You guys have all been where we are now and its good to see there can be a light at the end of the tunnel  
Congratulations on the job front  

Karen you sound like you have your hands full. The trampoline sounds like a lot of fun  

Catch up with everyone later as I'm just in from work and need food!!


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Sorry things aren't going too well for Ninewells so far.  I've certainly had my fair share of ups and downs in the past 2 years, so I know how you're feeling at the moment! 

Janet, hope you enjoyed your time away.

I'm on day 4 of stimming and can't say I've any symptoms to report...still sneezing like mad with the synarel spray.  Roll on Friday..what did I say about wishing my life away with treatment

Sorry for the short post, off for a bath!

Hope you're all doing ok.

Alison


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone  

Sorry but only on very briefly tonight so not much time for personals as it's getting late already! I've been reading but not posting the last few days, just too lazy  

Vicky - really sorry to hear your result   The holiday you've just booked sounds fab though and just the ticket to help you de-stress. Next time must be your's and Chickadee's eh?    

Janet - hope you are having a great time in Arran   I've been twice and loved it - we got a real mix of sun, rain and snow!

Michelle and Karen - it's lovely to hear about your little ones, it's what keeps the rest of us going as it shows us we can have success  

Everyone else - hope you are all doing well and staying positive     Hopefully I'll post properly in the next couple of days  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi everyone
Not posted for a few days. Don't want you to think I don't care or that I'm not here to give support now that my tx is over. Just needed a few days away from it!
Agora-Hope egg collection has gone well for you today and you're resting up!
Janet-Nice to get away for a few days. Hope you're getting nice weather. Hope baseline scan goes OK on Thursday. It feels like you've been down regging for ages. How many days is it?
Alison-Glad the stimming's going well and fingers crossed for lots of big follies on Friday. 
Chickadee-Are you back to work? Hope you're OK.
Treaco-I like hearing about you, Yoda and Karen's kids so keep the stories coming!
Hi everyone else. Sorry this is a short post. Need to rush off to work now. Back tomorrow!
Love Vicky xx


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Just a quick update: 17 eggs retrieved today.  DH's sperm sample was also of good quality.  The Nuffield will phone us tomorrow at 8.30 if there is a problem, otherwise we phone them at 10.00.  I'm still feeling very sore, hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow and can come back.

Just to say Vicky and Chickadee, I'm still thinking about you  

Hi to everyone else.

Agora


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow thats fabulous news Agora  lots of luck hun xx

Vicky hope ur doing ok sweets?  

Off to bed soon as working super early tomoro. Hello to you all though


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Agora, well done  . 17 eggs is fab! Hope they are having fun tonight   Let us know how many embies you get and when Et will be.

Chickadee, don't work too hard tomorrow, what time you up at then? Hope you are doing ok hun ?

Vicky- nice to see you back, totally understand your need for a short break  . How you doing? Thinking of you  

Janet- hope all goes well on Thursday and you are good to start stimms. Hope you're having a lovely time on Arran (one of my favourite places in Scotland)

Alison- hope the scan on Friday shows lots of lovely follies  

 to everyone else. Of to finish cleaning the bathroom so will catch you all later.

Love
Maz x


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

We have 11 embies, so we're delighted.  Back tomorrow at 6.30 for transfer.

Janet: hope you're having a lovely time.  You've done well with the weather.  I can see Arran from my bedroom window, I'll give you a wave later    Good luck for tomorrows scan.

Alison: hope the stimming is going alright. IKWYM about wishing your life away on treatment, I'm constantly thinking, I wish I was on the next stage, however we'll get there!

Michelle: I love hearing about other people's children.  It means there's light at the end of the tunnel! No easter plans, I will be lying on the couch for most of it, encouraging my little embies to settle in.  It's our wedding anniversary on Tuesday though, so hopefully we'll go out for lunch then.  Enjoy Blairdrummond.

Agora


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Agora, 11 embies...that's fantastic.

Hope all goes well tomorrow...roll on the 2ww.

Alison


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Thanks for your good holiday wishes! Had a fab time and weather was amazing!!!! spent lots of time on beach and our hotel was beautiful. Drank plenty of wine in preparation for stopping as soon as start stimming 

Not going to do many personals tonight as knackered but:

Agora-great news about the follies, keep us posted, will have everything crossed for you..think i saw you waving!

Michelle-as has been said already, chat away about babies, we all share your joy so dont worry.

Vicky/Chickadee- hi!! 

The rest of you, will check in tomorrow after scan!!!!

Janet xx


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls
What gorgeous weather we've got here today, not a cloud in the sky. Lovely and warm too. Hope it's the same where you are.
Agora- Well done on all those embryos. Hope you've got two nice ones on board now and good luck with the 2ww. Hope it doesn't drive you too mad!
Janet- Thinking about you today. Hope your lining's nice and thin and you're ready to start stimms.
Alison- Good luck with your scan tomorrow. Hope your follies are growing nicely.
Jovi- How's the stimms going? Have you a scan tomorrow?
Maz, Chickadee, Yoda, Treaco, Elaine, Karen and anyone else I've missed Big Hello to you all and hope you're doing fine.
I'm feeling back to normal now, I'm pleased to say. Thought I felt OK at the weekend but went to Tesco for some shopping and you know those singles nights they have in some supermarkets, well it felt like they were having a mum to be/mother and baby day on Saturday. Honest to God, every aisle I went up was filled with them! I was walking round with a big manic grin on my face trying to hide how I was really feeling. So relieved to get out of there!
Speak soon. Love and luck to you all.
Vicky xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello!!!

Went for baseline scan today, All fine so was really excited about moving on only to find that Ninewells is apparantly very busy with IVF and ICSI patients at the moment so I cant start stimms until a week tomorrow.  glad everything is on track of course but a litle disappointed all the same....just keep on sniffing.....

Vicky- great to hear you sounding so chirpy! Tesco is always a nightmare but I would def give ASDA the body swerve it tends to be even worse..well in Dundee anyway! We too are enjoying the weather, might drag the barbie out of the garage tonight tho is a little windy.

Agora-hope ET went well today, just you take it easy now and prepare yourself for prob the longest 2 weeks of your life!

Alison-Hope you get good news tomorrow 

Jovi-Hope all going ok with you too

Karen-Still bouncing?

Chickadee-how are you doing now?

Maz, Yoda, Elaine-hows everything with you guys?

Off to enjoy the sun now 

Janet x


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Janet: what a complete pain they're delaying your stimming  .  I hope the wait isn't too bad and at least things are developing as they should.

I had 2 good quality embies (Topsy and Tim) transferred back this evening.  We find out tomorrow if there are any to freeze, but she did say not to be disappointed if there weren't, so we'll see.

My test date is April 17th.

Off to bed now.

Agora


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Agora-great news, will keep fingers crossed and roll on 17th!! 

Janet x


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

No embryos for freezing, but we kind of expected that.

Agora and Topsy& Tim


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

AGORA- sorry to hear that but hopefully you wouldnt have needed them anyway!!

Hope everyone else ok today xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Agora, topsy and tim will do the business for you!! 

Janet, what a nightmare..still at least you are a step closer...lots of luck hun

I am sooooooo happy cos got ticket to go see Pink at Edinburgh Castle In July...cannot wait!!!!    

Just in from work, need food and Ugly Betty is coming on so will 'speak' to you all later

xx


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

agora  - Fingers crossed for you

Hi to everyone else and have a Happy Easter

My scan went ok on Friday but to go back on Monday as none had reached 18mm so they will check again on Monday then hopefully e/thing will be ok for Wednesday

Jovi x


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Agora, your embies are in the best place now - good luck!

Jovi, I'm the same as you...15 follies, with only 2 over 12mm.  Back for a scan on Monday.  Hope it goes well.

Sorry, just a short post as off for a late lunch - I'm starving!

Alison


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Follie dance for Jovi and Alison..
         
I'm confused now though, cos I thought Ninewells was shut for Easter??


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Chickadee, it is shut...well the theatre is closed, however there is a skeleton staff for scans.

Thanks for the dance!

Alison


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Happy Easter everyone 

Agora- hope topsy & tim are settling nicely into there new home. Sorry you didn't get any frosties but hopefully you won't need them  

Jovi & Alison- good luck for scans on Monday. Hope to hear your follies are all ready for EC later in the week    

Janet- sorry to hear that you weren't able to start stimms last week, must be sooo frustrating for you   Hope you get going soon  

Chickadee- well done on getting the Pink tickets. Hadn't realised she was playing in the summer. It'll be fab. Hope you're doing ok hun 

Vicky- glad to hear you're feeling ok but don't beat yourself up about the odd wobble now and again. It is allowed! I'm still having quite a few 'off' moments and certainly haven't bounced back as well as I did first time round but it is slowly getting better. Think I'll cheer myself up by getting a holiday ticker as it's 4 weeks yesterday until I go off to Malta   You got any holidays planned at all?

What's the gossip from everyone else then  Hope you're all looking forward to a lovely Easter but don't OD on the chocolate  

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Chick - Think you dance did too much for me!!:-

Got my scan today and I now have 23 follicles between 15mm and 23mm. Got blood taken as they are worried about OHSS.  Bloods have come back high so now have to get another blood test on Wednesday then if that's ok I can have EC on Friday (which is the 13th  )

why does it always happen to me  

Alison hope your scan went better!

Hi to everyone else hope you had a nice Easter

Jovi x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

aww sorry hun ...  hope it all goes ok on Wed and you can get your e/c on Fri. So what if it is the 13th...good luck!!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey

Sorry guys I had lost the thead.  

Agora - souns good hon.  Good Luck    11 embies gheess that is fantastic!!

Jovi - I do hope things work out.. keep   hon 

Just a real quickie.  Gonna read through your posts now.  Hope you all had a lovely easter! 


Sorry not managed to do all personals..  hectic in this mad house.

luv Yodaxx


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls
Hope you're all OK and have had a nice weekend. 
Yoda-Glad you've found us again! Lewis is such a wee cutie!
Jovi-Hope the blood test on Wednesday is better and you can get EC on Friday. Good luck!
Janet-What a pain having your stimms postponed. Do you start on Friday?
Alison-Hope scan went OK today.
Maz-What date do you go to Malta? I go to Majorca on the 8th May. Not long now! Can't wait.
Agora-Hope your 2ww is going Ok and Topsy and Tim are settling in.
Chickadee-How're you doing?
I'm doing fine. Went clothes shopping today after work and spent a lot more than I hoped to. Oh well!!
Speak soon.
Vicky xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Hope you are all well. First day back at work today after lovely week off so bit of a struggle but never mind. Got home to find cant sit in living room as is being painted and everything is completely covered over so will just have to sit on the bed and watch Corrie tonight. DP has moved x-box into bedroom....ha, yeah, right, no chance! 

Jovi-hope all works out and your bloods come back ok on wed. Dont worry about 13th, just that collection can go ahead. i start my stimms that day aswell.
Vicky-hi! good for you spending lots of money, thats the way to relax and take your mind off things. Hope youre feeling ok.
Alison-how did your scan go? all ok I hope and on track.
Maz-lucky you going to Malta. Its supposed to be beautiful, Its definatly somewhere I would like to go. Think we are going to head off to Portugal in July, we went last year and just both totally loved it.
Agora-hope Topsy and Tim are ok and are busy settling in.
Chickdee-How are you doing now?
Yoda-hello, Vicky is right, Lewis is dead cute!
To anyone I may have forgotten, sorry and hello!

Take care all

Janet


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi all,

Jovi, sorry your scan wasn't so good - fingers crossed for Wednesday!

Janet, first day back is always a struggle - It's good to get back to the usual routine.

Yoda, we cycled around the same time last year - your son is a real cutie!

Agora, how's the dreaded 2ww?  I always find the 2nd week harder than the first as you're always looking for symptoms and tempted by those dreaded pee sticks.
'
Maz, it's always good to have something completely different to look forward to - we've booked holidays in the past to give us a new focus.

To those I've missed, hope you're doing well!  I'm pretty [email protected] at personals...

Well, I had my scan today...follies range from 21mm to 14mm - 10 in total.  Others are less than 10mm.  EC is set for Wednesday.  We need to be at the hospital for 8.15am - I take the trigger shot at 9.30pm tonight.  Thank god no more synarel spray...my nose has been a nightmare the whole time between sneezing and cold symptoms.  Just hope DH's pesa goes well...we have back up with 2 vials from last pesa, but they prefer to use fresh.

Anyway, getting ready for Corrie no.2

Take care, Alison


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi People

Sorry to gate crash another lady - Yvonne on ERI post was wondering if there is a definative list of 'good foods to eat' whilst on IVF.

Cheers

Neave
x


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Sounds good Alison,

Good luck for Wednesday, be thinking about you!

Janet x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Thats great news Alison lots of luck for Wed  

I have had a lovely relaxing few days off with my DH - we are hardly ever off work at same time, so its been really nice. Back to work tomorrow, but looking forward to it as a guy I work with is lending me his copy of SAW3...can't wait lol

Hope everyone is good, I'm off to drool over Michael in Prison Break


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Chickadee-Saw 3, very gorey, much more so than the other 2 but I thought better than the 2nd one.

Enjoy!

Janetx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

AlisonS

God I'm embarrased now cant remember us cycling  must have been  the drugs   

Sounds like things are going great... Will be keeping everything crossed for you.

Chickadee glad you had a nice time off  

Thanks for all your lovely comments about Lewis.. its your turn next ladies      

Vicky its too easy to spend money on clothes... ah well a girl needs new clothes for the next season .. grat excuse    enjoy them .

Hugs to all YodaXX


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Afternoon All 

Yoda- good to hear from you. Lewis is looking lovely in his wee outfit, he's getting so big these days  

Chickadee- glad you had some nice days off with DH. I was off too with mine but unfortunately we both had hangovers so wan't the best way to spend our time off    

Alison- how did the trigger go last night? Hope you are enjoying your 1 drug free day today   All the best for tomorrow, really hope you get lots of lovely eggs    

Janet- hope work wasn't too bad   I'm back today too and got tons to catch up on   Portugal in July sound great. I've never been but it is one of the places on my never ending list of holidays for the future. I've been to Malta loads and it's beautiful. My MIL is Maltese so DH has got lots of family over there and we go every couple of years to see the relatives and catch some sun. MIL has an apartment so all it costs us is for the flights  

Jovi- why is it that cycles can be like chalk and cheese   Pleased to hear that you have responded but really hope things don't over respond for you. Fingers crossed all will be well for bloods on Wednesday and EC on Friday  

Vicky- I'm away a few days before you on the 5th. I can't wait! I'll wave to you from across the Med   Have a lovely time in Majorca, I was in Pollensa in the North a couple of years ago and loved it. I'm sure you'll have a great time.

Agora- keep     on your 2ww.

Hope all the other Scottish girls are well  

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Just a quickie from me...can someone blow me some bubbles?  Apparently it should end in a 7 for luck (i'm onthe lovely 69 at the moment )

Thanks!

Will catch up after I'm done with the ironing...want to be able to relax for the next few days following EC and hopefully ET.

Alison


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

all done hun xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

I think we all deserve some  Alison ... here we go  

Alison good luck for tomorrow hon..  

XXX


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Right just blown us All up to 7's .. Can someone please blow me to 7 cheers
XX


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Yoda...bubbled you up to 257!

Janet xx

PS: Alison,   for tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Yoda said:


> .. Can someone please blow me to 7 cheers
> XX


How bad does that sound!!!    I really should check through before I post  

Hope all the bubbles bring very good luck to us all XX


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh cheers Janet xx


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Alison - Good luck for tomorrow, just think if things had been different, we would have been there together!

Yoda - spotted that someone is doing FET this year, hope it works for you and gees will you have your hands full!!  

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well

Jovi x


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Yoda-why were you worried how your post sounded?? Silly!!

We are all here for eachother which is lovely as we all know what this entails and no matter what stage each of us are at, we can appreiciate the happiness and the pain in a way that our personal friends cant, as nice as they try to be. You deserve your 7!!

God when I read that back it sounds deep! Sorry!! 

Jovi-hope bloods ok tomorrow and you get your EC on fri

Janetxx


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, that's the ironing all up to date!

Looks like we're all ending in lucky 7's - thanks!  Let's hope it's lucky for us all  

Jovi, hope your bloods come back good tomorrow - who knows, maybe the 13th will be a good day!

Janet, thanks for the good luck wishes...it's just the next part of this stressful journey - heres hoping I get some nice embryos this time - last time, they didn't develop and were only 4 cell by day three.

Maz, trigger was ok, once I managed to get the needle through my skin (tmi, I know), I don't think it was as sharp as it could have been.  It's great not having to remember to sniff or inject!  How are you doing..another sleep closer til Malta?

Yoda, good luck with your FET!

Agora, hope you're hanging in there!

We're up really early tomorrow to be at the hospital for 8.15am - hopefully I'll have some good news to report.

Take care, Alison


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone  

Sorry I've not been around much recently, just very busy and trying to occupy my mind with anything but how long it is until my treatment starts  

 have you all noticed that everyone's bubbles on here now end in a 7? I had hoped to have time to post personals but I've just spent so long blowing everyone 10 bubbles each to keep them ending in 7 that it's nearly bedtime  

Vicky - you and I clearly have the same affliction! I too have hit the shops hard the past few days   'Unfortunately' I now need to go and get some fantastic shoes that I saw to match my lovely new clothes   Still it's a great distraction  

Yoda - that photo of Lewis is adorable  

Alison and Jovi - hope everything goes really well for you both this week         Good luck tomorrow for you both   Looking forward to catching up on all your news  

Maz - I've never been to Malta but it sounds lovely. You deserve a lovely holiday and some   

Janet, Agora, Neave and anyone else I've missed - hello to you and sorry I've run out of time. That bubble blowing sure took a while  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

haven't been about for ages so not up to date with everyones news, so forgive me for missing things out, which I probably will as in a rush before work.


Jovi- good luck for Friday, i hope it all goes well for you.  Have you got any OHSS symptoms as when i was at risk of it I never had any symptoms apart from a tiny bit of fluid in my abdominal cavity.  I was told by ninewells that if they retrieved less than 20 eggs then they might go ahead with ET.  My oestrogen level was 18,500.  Anyway I had more than 20 eggs and had to wait to get FET.  After EC I was fine, although I did drink loads and loads of water.  I hope Friday turns out to be a lucky day for you.        

Alison - best of luck for today.        


Maz-  did I read that you are going to be having tx in October ?  I hope you are making the most of being drug free at the moment 

A big   to everyone else

I am hoping to have FET at the end of this month, although need to see how it goes as if I get my surge on a Thursday it will be postponed for another month.  I feel like I am the slowest cycler in FF, I hope than I can get to ET before a year is up   

Actually if I can't get to Ninewells this month I am thinking of moving my    to a clinic that will take them to Blasts before transfer.  Does anyone know if any clinics in Scotland do Blast transfers ?  Does anyone go to that new clinic in Glasgow and if so is it any good ?

Must rush

Red


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Just home from EC and slightly sore...here's hoping 7 really is my lucky number.  We got 7 eggs and DH's sperm retrieval went well, showing good motility.  

The embryologist says we are looking at a 3 day transfer as our embies have been slow to divid in the past as we are ICSI with PESA.  Next part of wishing my life away, waiting for her call tomorrow to hopefully tell me fertilisation rate is good - she said hopefully all the eggs are from my big follicles, so hopefully all will fertilise.

Jovi, how did it go today?  Hopefully you can go ahead for Friday!

Red, here's hoping you are able to go ahead with FET this month - let's make it a positive month for Ninewells  

I'll catch up again with you all later...off to put my feet up!

Alison


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Alison thats great news, fingers crossed for tomoro. You have a nice wee rest  

Hey Red, nice to see you back. Hope things go according to plan for you  

Jovi, hope it went well for you today and you can go ahead with e/c on Fri.

Elaine you poor soul having to do all that retail therapy. Must be a nightmare!!  

Yoda       Gotta agree with the rest of the girls about your wee man, he is lovely.

Maz I hope you've recovered fully from your hangover   I'm getting too old to be putting up with them now. They seem to be much worse than when I was younger  

Hi to everyone else

xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Agora I meant to ask you how Topsy and Tim are doing and you of course... lol


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Alison - that's good news, hope they have a good time tonight    and make you loads of lovely embryos  

Red- So hope you can go ahead with your FET and we give Ninewells 3 more BFP for their figures  

Agora - Hope you are doing well and the 2ww isn't driving you too mad   

Well my bloods came back and my levels have came down so EC will be Friday.  They won't say at this stage if it will be a total freeze or ET will go ahead so keep those fingers crossed for a wee bit longer please  

Hi to everyone else and hope you have a good weekend if I won't manage on before then

Jovi x


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Jovi, thats great news and probably a relief to you..  for friday, keep us posted!!

Alison, congrats on the 7 eggs collected. Fingers crossed you get good news tomorrow.

Elaine-hi, how are you, when do you start your cycles again? Thankyou for the bubble blowing. Will be hard now to blow just one, dont want to tempt fate and not have everyones ending in 7!

Red-  dont think Ive "spoken" to you before have I?

Chickadee-Hi how are you??

Maz. Vicky, Yoda- a big hi, hope youre all ok and big   to everyone!!

Janet xx

Agora- Hope you are keeping busy during the


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jovi - sounding good hon..   

Agora - keeping all crossed for you

Alison Fab news !!         all the best for EC

Red welcome back good luck with the FET - keep us up to date

Hello to everyone else    hope you all had a nice day 

Thanks for the hugs Janet you too   

Luv YodaXX


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello!

Feeling bit down in the dumps. DP bit moody tonight. Fed up. 

Off to bed, 

Janet


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone  

Just on for a very quick catch up tonight  

Red - hopefully it is true when they say 'all good things come to those who wait'!! You must be a saint with the patience it must have taken to wait to get to this stage  Lots of luck on things going ahead this time     Edinburgh Royal Infirmary will take embryos on to blastocyst stage though if you do need to consider that. I'm considering only having a single embryo transfer and they said that when they do that they prefer to grow the embies on to blast stage.

Alison - 7 really is proving to be your number! Now to keep everything crossed that things go great overnight and you get some excellent news tomorrow    

Chickadee - I can tell you it really pained me to go shopping, and the thought that I need to go back for those shoes is just terrible   I know exactly what you mean about hangovers, so it must be an age thing   I'm so sad these days that the thought of the ill effects of drinking is enough to put me off starting in the first place  

Jovi - good news that your levels have improved, now just to keep everything crossed for good news on Friday    

Janet - we don't start until August unfortunately, though my pre-treatment scan will be July so I'm counting down until then. It feels like a long way away right now though!   sorry to hear you're feeling a bit down tonight. Hope DP cheers up soon too  

A big   to all the other Scottish girls  

Best wishes and hugs  #
Elaine


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Janet

 men    did his team get beat or something??     they are from Mars... honestly mine has man flu .... he is currently lying on the sofa sleeping  the age gap is showing more and more    

Gonna go and beat him up    only kidding !!


Have a nice sleep.. hope tomorrow is a better day for you  

Yodaxx


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Quick update from me...6 of my 7 eggs have fertilised overnight and are all looking good.  Expecting a call tomorrow to see how they're dividing and hopefully in on Saturday for ET.

Will do personals later.

Alison


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls
Not been on here since Monday. There's been tons of posts since then. Can't keep up!
Thanks for the bubbles!
Alison-Hope your embies carry on dividing and looking good. Good luck for Saturday. 
Jovi-Fingers crossed that EC goes well for you tomorrow. Will be thinking about you.  
Janet-Hope everything OK with you. You can really do without DP's and DH's being moody during treatment. It's bad enough dealing with our own moods without theirs! Hope all OK between you both.
Sorry, no more time for other personals, really busy with my SVQ and trying to get it finished off, so better get on. Hi to all you other girls. Will catch up hopefully over the weekend. Speak soon.
Love Vicky xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello Everyone

Elaine and Yoda-thankyou for the little hug last night 
Vicky-thankyou for your nice words today..

Feeling ok, been a bit down all day and a bit crappy. Dont know if its the drugs or just crabby me. Had a right good sob earlier and feeling bit better now. I feel exhausted too, still, inj start tomorrow so maybe they might improve my mood. Dont mind being crabby, just hate being that weepy way when stupid things set you off!  On call all weekend from work too so thats something I could do without. Decided on a little retail therapy to cheer myself up (tho not clothes as didnt want to risk trying stuff on, looking awful and then setting the tears off again!), no, I bought a eucalyptus tree for the garden. Have wanted one for ages..not that I am by any means a gardener, to be honest our garden is a bit of a mish mash of random trees that we just "like the look of" if they survive then its a bonus!!


Alison-great news for you! Really hope ET goes to plan on saturday.

Jovi-how did you get on today??

Everyone else, hello, and if anyone has any tips on pain free inj, please throw them my way!!

 

Janetx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Janet steps

A huge bar od Galaxy helps me   and tv control 

Alison - Wey!!! that is fab!! go girl

Luv to all
Yoda xx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Alison well done hope ET goes ok on Saturday.

Janet where are you doing the injections, if it's in the bum try not to look if DH is doing them and make sure he pinches plenty of skin before inj.  Hope your other half is in a better mood now.

Yoda hope DH doesn't have man flu for long, they are terrible patients aren't they.  How is your wee man doing.

Jovi is EC tomorrow.

Vicky good luck with the SVQ.

Red hope you get to go ahead with the FET this month.

Elaine it won't be that long until you start treatment, I'm with you on the retail therapy it's great.

Chickadee and Maz I'm with you on the hangovers def must be an age thing.

Maz the last time I was in Malta was when I was 12 and it was good then, I'm sure you'll have a great time.

Well it's 5 weeks today until our holiday and I'm determined to look good, rejoined ww last week and lost 4lb today so was well chuffed at that.  I love this weather for going out walking, me and Jamie walked 6 miles on Wednesday so just need to keep it up.  Jamie now has 6 teeth don't know where they're all coming from but they just seem to keep on coming.

Hope the rest of the scottish girls are doing well.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Treaco-not sure about inj site yet,prob tum as plenty of fat there and DP will def be doing it I think!

Have given all you girls 10 bubbles tonight, cant do less now as scared incase we dont all end in lucky 7's!! 

Goodnight!!
Janet x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Just a quick message to say that we got 16 eggs to finger crossed they get busy tonight!

Enjoy your weekend

Jovi x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Well done Jovi...fingers crossed for you  

Thanks Janet. Hope the injections go ok for you. My DH point blank refused to do mine, but it really is easier than you'd think (after the 1st one!!)

Congratulations on the weight loss Michelle. Good for you...  I'm sure you will look great

Good luck for tomoro Alison

Shattered so gonna head but luck and love to all

xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jovi   fab news keep us posted    

Janet my DH did my injections  too.  He used to get annoyed with me cause I was like "not that bit" "that's it done now" etc etc what a laugh looking back     Good luck honey  

Good luck to everyone else who is going through tx or on 2ww.    

Michelle - Well done loosing the weight.. Holidays soon have fun when the time comes     

Have a lovely weekend  Everyone 

luv Yodaxx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello!!

Hope you all have the beautiful weather that we have here, not that I have seen much of it as on call this weekend and have been at work till now, fingers crossed the rest of the day is quiet. So, we started our inj last night. I took your advice Treaco and got DP to pinch plenty of skin and can honestly say inj didnt hurt a bit......mainly because he was pinching so hard I couldnt feel anything else!!   

So how is everyone?

Jovi-great news on your 16 eggs, have you heard anymore form the hospital today?

Alison-hope your ET has gone well today.

Vicky-how are you getting on now?

Chickadee, Yoda, Red, Elaine  

Off to enjoy the sun

Janet


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Hello all,

What a glorious day it is!

Jovi, 16 eggs is fantastic.  Hopefully you'll know by now how many have fertilised - fingers crossed for you.

Janet, glad to hear your first injection was painless - DH will be an expert by the end of the week.

Michelle, well done on losing 4 pounds.  I'm hopeless at dieting, but need to lose around stone.

Vicky, hope you've been working and not enjoying the sun too much.

I had ET today.  Two grade 2 embies on board, 1 6 cell and the other 5 cell.  These had grown from 2 cell the day before.  As we had a 3 day transfer, hopefully it's the strongest that are back in their rightful place.  Next part of wishing my life away...test date is 30th April - 16 days away.  

Hope everyone else is well!

Alison


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Who feels like she has won the lottery!  13 fertilised out of 16, how cool is that 

They are freezing 5 today and letting the other 8 go on till Monday so fingers crossed they all make it till then  

Sorry for the me post but I'm so so happy.  

Enjoy your weekend 

Jovi x


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Fantastic Jovi, thats brilliant    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations too Alison, how come you have the   plus 2 days??

Hope you are both smiling lots tonight and Good luck for Monday Jovi

Janet


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Sounds like its been a great day today for us Scottish Girlies   

Jovi - So pleased ..brillliant news    .  13 out of 16 is fantastic.. whats is your secret?   keep us posted on the progress...  

Alison - Good Luck     with 2 WW hope 30th  comes round quickly.  If the weather is as good as this it will be here before you know it.  

Janet when to do you start??  

Hello to all the other girls.

Luv Yodaxx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Yoda-started stimms yest and scan on fri, hoping this week goes quickly!

thanks for asking!

Janet x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

oh bet you are getting excited as well.     Good luck with Friday hope there are lots of juicy follies .        Look forward to hearing how things go.  

Speak soon  

Off to watch my Planet Earth DVD's

Yodax


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Fab news Jovi...see the dancing worked after all  

Hope the 2ww goes quick for you Alison.

xx


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Jovi: that's fantastic news.  Is that a better result than normal for you?

Janet: I found stimming went by fairly quickly.  At least you feel as though you're doing something with injections and scans.

Alison: Congrats on the transfer.  That all sounds really positive.

Sorry I haven't been posting much, I have been lurking though.  I'm slowly going insane on the 2ww.  Just a few more days to go, although there's a big part of me that just wants to stick my head in the sand   I'm distracting myself by hopefully booking a few days away in London for DH and myself in July.  I think we need something to look forward to.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Agora

When is it you test again? 

Janet


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Just noticed I have 98 bubbles, please can someone blow to get me back to a number ending in 7, bit paranoid about this now!!  

Thankyou


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Thankyou to whoever did that!!


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

bfn


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh Agora, I'm so sorry for your result.   

Thinking of you and DH.

Alison


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Agora
I'm so sorry to hear that. 
Vicky


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi everyone
What a lovely weekend(weather wise) it's been. Had our patio laid last week, so spent the weekend painting our fence and giving outside a general tidy. I have totally burnt myself though. I am usually so careful slapping on the factor 30 but didn't have any and thought "Och, I'll be alright it's only April." How wrong can you be!
There has been such a run of BFN's on here recently, with poor Agora unfortunately joining us. Our luck has to change soon so sending lots of positive vibes to Alison, Jovi and Janet and anyone else doing tx just now.            
We have a review appointment back at Ninewells on 28th May to discuss our last cycle and future tx. We're back on the waiting list which is around 3months long under their contract with Borders Health Board which is very lucky for us as I know how long some people have to wait.
Right I better get on. The house is a total tip and I have a ton of ironing to do which I better get done before more of this dreaded SVQ! Sorry I've not done any personals, but I am thinking of you all and will try and catch up later on.
Vicky xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh Agora

So sorry to hear that, take care 

Janetxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear your sad news Agora...thinking of you and sending virtual hugs


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Sorry I've been off line for a bit been busy at work and was in Birmingham for the football at the weekend. Had a fab weekend as the weather was fantastic down there, it was so nice to spend some quality time with DH just getting away from everything and enjoying ourselves together (will stop gushing now as I'm getting all soppy   ) . Feeling a million times better than I have done in recent weeks, which is a good thing  

Alison- glad that you got to 3 day transfer ok and are now on the 2ww. Lots of     to you and those embies. I'm sure they're getting ready to snuggle in right now  . Hope you manage to keep yourself occupied and don't go too   on the wait.

Jovi- I'm so pleased for you that this cycle has gone so well with lots of eggs and embies. I'm assuming that you are going to blast then or did you have ET today?  Either way am sending you lots of     for a huge BFP at the end of all of this   

Janet- Hurrah you are onto stimms at last . Must have seemed like an age that you were waiting for this. Hope it all goes well and your scan on Friday shows lots of follies.

Vicky- naughty girl with no sun screen on   Doesn't matter what time of year it is, if it's hot and the sun is out you'll get burned! I'm assuming you are peely wally Scots like me and generally start off with a nice blue tone at the end of the winter   Hope you aren't too sore and it clams down soon, but look on the bright side- at least the garden looks nice  

Yoda- did you watch much of your DVDs at the weekend then? I missed it on BBC first time around but have been watching repeats on Freeview. I do love those natural history programmes always makes me think it must be a wonderful job filming that until you see the reality of sitting on a boat somewhere freezing your ass off for 2 months just to get a 30 second clip!

Michelle- well done on the weight loss too. I did WW for a while a couple of years ago and lost over a stone. I found it really works for me but only if I stick to it. The weight has of course all gone back on with all the ups and downs of IVF but I'm determined to do something about it before our next cycle so need to dust off the books again. You'll have lost a good bit more before you get away on holiday. I'll see what I can manage before Malta but I probably won't be back into the size 12 shorts   I've forgotton where you are going on your hols? I'm sure it'll be lovely though.

Red- it was lovely to see you back. Hope all is well with you and you are gearing up for your next treatment. We'll all be here to keep you company and help you through it  

Chickadee- what you up to these days? Hoe all is well with you.

Karen- how's you and the twins?

Right best go and catch up with all the other threads and general FF news. Will sign off and 'speak' to you all soon. Love to all (sorry if I've missed any one, will try and keep on top of personals this week)

Maz x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Agora,

Just wanted to send you a separate message to let you know how sorry I am that it was a BFN for you. I know how gut wrenching this is   Hope you and DH have a good support network to help you through this. We're all here to help too. PM me anytime if you want to chat/rant/whatever.

Take care hun, sending you the biggest 

Maz x


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Thank you for all your hugs.  I had thought I was pregnant, so when no second line came up I just kept staring at it in disbelief.  It just shows how misleading the progesterone symptoms are.  since then I've had some brown spotting and lots of period type cramps, so I expect AF will start when I finish the progesterone.  We go to the hospital to hand in a urine sample today, but I would be very surprised if it turns positive at this stage.  I really think it's over.

DH has been brilliant, lots of hugs whenever I need them.  I told my mum and a friend yesterday, so I've been doing lots of crying.  On the positive side I've started to look at what our next steps will be.  We can't afford any more private treatment so I phoned GRI to see where we are on their waiting list and it looks like it'll be about October time.  Longer than I would like to wait, but not much we can do about that.  We plan to speak to our present consultant and find out if there's anything we should do differently next time, but I doubt it, as far as I can tell we had a good response and we're just part of the unlucky BFN group.  We have also started to make some preliminary adoption enquiries.  I realise it's a bit soon for this, but I'm trying to face up to the fact that we may never be able to have a child naturally and I know the adoption process is very slow, so I want to know the types of things we should be doing now.  DH giving up smoking will be one, and I need to start seeing my pregnant and with young child friends.  I've found it too difficult recently but if we are going to adopt I need to show that I've grieved over my infertility and am ready to move on.  I think the third thing I will do is contact the counsellor at GRI.  I'm not coping particularly well and if I'm honest with myself I haven't been for a while.  I want to get some perspective back in my life and not let TTC rule my life.  I would love to go on holiday at the moment but DH is at college and can't take time off at present + we can't afford it, so we have some holiday vouchers that his parents gave us at Christmas, so I think we'll go down to London for a few days in July.  My friend is also turning 40 in July so she is planning a weekend in Ireland, so I plan to go to that.

I haven't decided if I want to go back to TTC naturally or have a break for a bit.  Similarly I need to decide whether to go back to acupuncture or give it a rest and go back before IVF.

Sorry I'm just blurting out all the thoughts that have been going round my head in the last 24 hours.  I'm still off work today, I don't know if I'll go back tomorrow or leave it til Thursday.  I'll decide later.

I hope those of you still on the IVF train are doing OK and not letting this recent spate of bad luck get you down.  I think statistically we must be due some BFPs on this board.

Agora


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Agora

Firstly, it's good to hear from you.  

When you tested yesterday, how many days post ET were you?  I have read of a lady who tested negative from testing too early and then went on to test positive today...

I just want to let you know that I know exactly how you are feeling.  There are so many questions that need answered and sometimes, it feels like you are so alone.  From my experience, it really is good to talk.  I have a close friend who I confide in and have done for all my tx.  She tried to conceive for 10 years, with 1 tx and then went on to conceive naturally when they had decided to give up...she really has been my lifeline.

I think that seeing the counsellor is a good thing...also remember we are here too.

I can also relate to the baby thing...why is it that it seems everywhere we go there are either lots of pregnant women, or babies.  When I see a mother shouting at a child, I often say to DH that they don't deserve to have kids - evil I know, but life is so hard sometimes.

I think your weekend away is a great idea.  It will help take your mind off things and give you and DH some quality time together. 

Take care and stay in touch!

Alison


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Alison

I was 12 and 13dpo when I tested, so I know there still is a chance for a BFP but all of my pregnancy symptoms have gone and have been replaced with AF symptoms, so I'm not hopeful.

Unfortunately IRL all of my friends have either conceived accidentally, very easily or are older than me and not in a relationship and I never feel it's fair to go on about my problems when they might like children themselves but don't have the opportunity.  Friends and family do know we've been going through IVF, but it's difficult for them to understand.  I feel I need places like here but also counselling.  To be able to explain how I'm feeling, not be judged and not have unasked for advice coming back would be a relief.

Keeping everything crossed for you.

Agora


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Agora,

Just wanted to say how sorry I am that it was not your time.    

I had ET yesterday and now have 2x 8 cells on board so here's hoping it's 3rd time lucky for me

Jovi x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Its not long now til my 1st ivf appt... 9th May  

Can anyone tell me what they will ask/do on the first appointment, I've ahd a laparoscopy, and 4 failed iui's so have had all the tests etc.

Do you think they will start me right away?
I really hope they do cos I'm sick of waiting!!  

good luck everyone


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Agora,

Good to hear from you and feel so sad for you, you sound very down, I hope you are alright. I dont think there can be any harm in looking forward as long as you are ready for it and I agree with Alison,a counsellor may be a good idea so that you can blurt out everything without being judged and to someone who isnt waiting to tell them about what they are doing. Friends are great but i think in a situation like this its important to be able to just completely focus on yours and DH feelings and thoughts.

Some time away will be good too, just the two of you to collect yourselves and try to relax. Im originally from a town close to London and you will have a good time, its a great city with lots to do and just getting away can be a big help i think.

Again as Alison said (She's very right about things isnt she! ), we are all here for you to type away too and although I am only at the start of the road, I want to be avle to help if I can as I am sure that when my time comes everyone will be lovely to me too.

So take care, keep your chin up   

Janetxxx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Jovi,

Thats great news 2 in and now starts the waiting  I hopefully wont be too far behind you, been stimming since fri and got scan this fri so fingers crossed!

Janetx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Good luck for Friday Janet  

Less than a month now Kizzy..will fly by hun  

Agora, hope ur doing as well as can be expected sweetie. It sucks, I know  

Jovi, heres hoping its good news for you then. Don't go too   over the next 2 weeks  

J x


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Jovi/Janet: good luck

Kizzy: I hope they take you quickly.  I assume because you've done IUIs you'll have had all the necessary blood tests etc. so hopefully they'll be able to start you soon.  You start down regulation on day 20/21 of your cycle, so it'll depend where you are in your cycle how quickly you can be started.

Thanks for all the kind comments.  I'm starting to feel more like myself.  i went back to work today, but unfortunately my first meeting had a colleague who has just announced her pregnancy so I spent most of the meeting deep breathing and concentrating on not crying.

I phoned the social worker in Glasgow and he gave me lots of really good information about adoption.  You can adopt under 2s until you are 40 so that put my mind at rest a bit and DH will have to stop smoking for us to be accepted   He's given me some book references to have a look at so I'll order them from amazon.

I also made an appointment with the GRI counsellor for the end of May.  She wants both of us to attend that initial appointment.  I won't be able to go on a regular basis as it'll be too far from home but I would like to go at least once.  If I want I can arrange some counselling through work, although they won't necessarily have IVF/infertility experience.

We saw one of the nurses at nuffield yesterday, so as expected she had no answers for us.  It was a good cycle with a bad result.  We go to see our consultant at the end of next week.

I'd better go I need to post a letter.

Agora


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Hope you are all having a good day, I am half day from work this afternoon so have the house to myself with the dog and the 2 cats, so just relaxing and looking forward to my scan tomorrow hoping it will bring good news.

Agora-hope youre doing ok today, cant be easy  

Jovi-how you feeling? hopefully your little embies are making themselves comfortable right at this moment. 

Maz-see you were in Birmingham at the weekend for the football...which team? Birmingham or VIlla? I'm a big footie fan and support Spurs which is an exhausting job I can tell you, they are like watching England play, all the potential just crap at delivering!!  

Vicky-Glad to hear you have an appointment at the end of may to discuss your next cycle and the waiting time actually sounds quite good   with that and hope the sunburn is easing!

Kizzy-welcome!

Yoda- hi how are you? hope all ok with you

Chickadee-  hows everything with you?

Alison- hope the 2ww isnt dragging too much, when is it that you test?

To everyone else that ive missed hope you are all well.

Off to make a cuppa now, watch last nights corrie and wait for man who is meant to be coming to service the boiler, oh its a glamourous life     !!!

Bye for now

Janet x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Agora - I am so sorry to hear your news 

Maz- nice to hear from you again, I'm glad that you have arranged a holiday, its good to get a break from things.

Jovi-  Best wishes for 2ww.         You had a really good fertilisation rate and that is meant to be a good sign.  Hope the 2ww doesn't drag too much.

Janet-    your right we haven't spoken before, nice to meant you   How are things going ?  Good luck with scan tomorrow.       

 to chickadee, Vicky and Yoda.

Nothing much happening with me at moment.  It was my birthday last Monday and my DP took me away for a surprise weekend.  It was really lovely and totally took my mind off out up and coming treatment.  My AF  arrived so I telephoned ninewells to get booked in for FET this month.  I need to start using OPK's from next Monday then telephone them when I get my surge.  I reckon ET will be the start of May.  Hopefully we will get to that stage this time.  

Anyway, better go.

Hope everyone is well

Red


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Janet hope you enjoyed your half day, I like having a half day off it always feels good. Hope you scan has good news tomorrow.

Agora I'm glad to hear you're feeling a bit better, I know I'm not in your situation now but I was in the past, as you can see from above my ticker we went through alot(6 years) before we got our baby and it was really hard at the time, we went away a couple of times just the 2 of us after negative and the m/c and we found it helped us.  I can try and give you some tips when your cycle starts again as I did change a couple of things and it worked for us.  This ttc thing is hard and people who haven't been where you are don't understand how hard it is, but as has already been said we are here for you.

Kizzy may will be here before you know it.

Jovi hope the 2ww isn't to long for you, Have you got plenty to keep yourself occupied.

Alison hope your 2ww is going ok.

Vicky glad you got the appointment sorted out.

Yoda, Chickadee, Maz and anyone else I've missed hope your all doing ok.

Things fine here, only 4 weeks today till we go to Lanzarote and I can't wait.  Lost another 1 1/2 pounds at ww today so going in the right direction, want to lose between another 6-8 pounds for going away but it's so hard.  I'm enjoying being a lady of leisure again until I start my new job on 29th May I'm really enjoying having more time to spend with my little man as he seems to be growing up to fast it really does just fly by.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Evening all 

Jovi- well done on getting 2 on board, hope they are snuggling in nicely for you. Sending you lots of     for the 2ww. We'll be here to try and keep you occupied  

Janet- good luck for the scan tomorrow  , hope you get your date for EC and all is on course.

Red- great news that you are all set for FET. Really hope this is the one for you  

Chickadee- how you doing hun? I'm really busy at work now that I've started to apply myself again so I'm finding that I'm coping with things a lot better these days. Really hope that you are doing ok too  

Michelle- well done you on the continued weight loss. Keep going you're doing great! Wish I could manage it , I've been comfort eating for 2 for the past couple of months and really have to stop before a new wardrobe is called for     you've got lots coming up with your holiday and new job, exciting time for you hope you enjoy it.

Alison- how are you coping? Not too   yet I hope. Lots of     coming your way

Agora- glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better today. Take it easy hun as it does take time to recover, there are a few ups and downs along the way. Sounds like you are doing positive things though and exploring your options which is a good thing. Hope the consultant meeting goes well for you at the end of the month.

Kizzy- good luck for your appointment in a coupe of weeks, hope you get a treatment date soon after that. can't remember which unit you are with now. I'm sure some of the others will have a better idea than me about the wait etc.. where you are. Either way lots of  

What everyone else's news, Yoda, Anne S, Vicky, Karen M, Elaine and anyone else I've missed ?

I'm off to a wedding in Fife at the weekend so really looking forward to that, just hope it doesn't rain as I've planned the outfit and it doesn't go with wet weather    

Hope you all have a great weekend (nearly here as it's Friday tomorrow  )

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Janet good luck for scan tomorrow   

Maz, I'm fine ta for asking. Decided to have some time away from tx. We have a busy few months ahead of us without adding the pressure of FET. We  are going on hols in August and I'd like to leave tx til after that. So glad to hear that you are coping so well  

Red I am going to pm you re FET as thats our next step. I hope you had a great time on your birthday. Where did your DH take you?

Off to bed girls, night

J x


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

Well we had our scan today and have 14 follies developing away nicely. 5 are nearly at 18mm with the rest trailing behind so EC is set for tuesday, Cant wait!  

Janetx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Great news Janet, well done you!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Sorry my laptop is knackered so dont know how long it will stay on ....  Janet just wanted to say fab news on the follies..     Keeping everything crossed for you.. sounds like you are doing grand.

Hello to everyone else  ... will try and do more personals once my Laptop sorts its self out .. think I need to buy a new one the screen keeps blanking out 

Agora   So sorry ...    

Take Care All  & lots of luck  to everyone where ever they are at 


Love 
Yoda xx


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks again everyone for your kind words.  I'm still a bit up and down, but I'm getting there.

Michelle: I would love to know what you did differently.  I'm at a bit of a loss to think what I could change, I did everything I could think of.  The only thing I probably will change next time round is not going back to work in the 2ww and probably working a bit longer into stimms.  I don't think it affected the outcome but I found it difficult going back for a few days and then going off again for the result.

Janet: it's all sounding really good.  Keeping fingers crossed for next week.

Jovi: hope you're not going too insane yet     

Alison: hope you're doing alright     

Chickadee: a break sounds like a really good idea, wishing you luck when you start again.

Hi to everyone else.

Agora


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi everybody
Not been able to get my FF fix until now. Laptop went on the blink on Thursday and DH just been able to get the other computer up and
running now. Phew! Desperate to see how you were all doing.
Janet-That's good news about your scan. All the best for tomorrow, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.
Agora-It takes a bit of time to get back to normal, but we'll get there. I was on the phone to my sister the other day and she mentioned that one of her friends was 7 weeks pregnant. Got off the phone feeling slightly down that another person was pregnant and not me then realised that had our cyle worked, I would have been 7 weeks too. I had a real good cry to myself. I had felt fine for a couple of weeks and then that set me off! That was interesting what you were saying about adoption. We would like to go down that route too if IVF doesn't work and it's good to know that we would still be young enough to adopt under 2's. 
Jovi, Alison-Hope the 2ww is going OK.
Chickadee-It'll do you good to have a rest from tx and start again in a few months. Nice to have a holiday to look forward to also.
Maz-Hope you had a nice time at the wedding and the weather was dry.
Red-How nice, getting taken away for a weekend. Lovely! Good luck with FET this month-hope it goes smoothly this time!
Yoda, Treaco, Karen, Kizzy and anyone else I've missed big hello to you all. Hope you're all fine.
Love Vicky xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Vicky-lovely to see you back, had wondered you were! Hope you are doing fine. My best friend is pregnant too at the moment and I am so happy for her, just really hoping we will be pregnant at the same time because sure she feels bad talking about it incase our ICSI doesnt work, which of course she doesnt need to. Anyway, hope you have settled back in to work and every day is getting a  little easier.

Agora-  how are you now? hope for you too that the days are getting better.

Jovi and Alison- Is time flying or does it feel like it is dragging? Its just a week left for you Alison isnt it?

Maz- Oh dear, take it the wedding was wet! It was certainly raining here in Dundee on sat and sun anyway. We are going to a wedding at Birkhill castle in 4 weeks time and Im the same, have bought a lovely dress but nothing to go with it should it rain..oh well..

Red-not at all long until the beginning of May now, are you looking forward to it?

Michelle-HI! You are an inspiration! You must have some good willpower to keep going with the diet, every week you seem to be losing. I could really do with losing a few pounds especially as the dress I havebought for the wedding in 4 weeks time is strapless, just not sure if right now is the time to be on a diet.

Yoda-hope the laptop is fixed, it must be the time of year for them to go wrong what with Vickys aswell 
Hopefully you'll get it sorted, its been quiet on this board recently.

Chickadee-good idea to havea break especially over the summer, you can relax, have some wine in the sun and then hopefully have a successful autumn.

Kizzy, Elaine and anyone i may have forgotten...hello!!!

Off for EC tomorrow, bit nervous but all you guys have done it so sure i will survive...just hoping tomorrow isnt the day there is no anaesthetist avaliable   will let you all know how it goes

Janet x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Janet,

good Luck you will be fine trust me.  Oh and I had E/C on a Tuesday 1st and 2nd cycle and the anaesthetist was there.  They do have 3 to choose from!!

Best of Luck

Jovi x


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Jovi

Jxx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

hello everyone,

Just to let you know we had 8 eggs collected today and ET should be thur......there was also an anaesthetist!

Janet x


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

An hour later-just found out only 2 were mature enough to inject   I hope so much they both fertilize.

Janet x


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Janet:   I have read of women with only one egg who have gone on to have a BFP.  There's still lots in your favour.  Try and stay positive, I know it's not easy.  I'll keep everything crossed for you for tomorrow.  When do you find out tomorrow?

Agora


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Agora

Embryologist is phoning DP tomorrow morning, I will be at work and dont want to hear it there incase bad news so will find out at lunchtime. How are you doing?

Janet x


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Janet 

Hopefully they get to it and fertilise overnight!  

As Agora says, it really only does take one!

Thinking of you and DP.

Alison x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Janet,

I am sure you 2 will be at it tonight no probs 

Alison - How you doing?  Sorry to be nosey but you having any hot flushes now and again?

Hi to everyone else


Jovi x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Just popping in to catch up...

Janet- lots of      for tomorrow's phone call. I'm sure those 2 will be lovely embies by noon tomorrow   all ready to go back on Thursday. Keep   it only takes 1

Sorry no more personals, off to bed now. Will catch up properly later in the week.

Quick blast of     to Jovi and Alison for the remainder of the 2ww

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

hello!!

Thankyou for all your kind words yesterday, i was quite upset about the whole thing. The embryologist phoned this morning though and both eggs have fertilized so hopefully ET tomorrow, he is phoning us at 9am to let us know.

Feeling much happier, fingers crossed

Janet xx


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Excellent news Janet.  So not long now til your embies are in their rightful place!

Agora


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

There you go Janet, didn't we tell you   Hope all goes well at ET tomorrow. Will be thinking of you    

Maz x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Good luck for tomorow Janet xx


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Janet, good luck for tomorrow!   

Alison


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Thankyou for the good lucks you sent and they seem to have worked, from being a bit deflated on tuesday we now have 2 x grade 1, 4 cell embies on board      

I am beaming!!!

Sorry for the me post but feeling dead chuffed

Hope all ok with everyone else

Janetx


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

That's fantastic Janet.  Carry them with pride.

Agora


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

I was naughty and bought a test on the way home...

I'm pregnant 

I can't actually believe it!  Very strong line, came up in less than a minute...that's good, right??

I'm 15 days since EC and 12 days since ET.

Please stay this time!!!!


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

excellant Alison!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

That is absolutely fantastic news

Janet xxx


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Alison: CONGRATULATIONS!!!   

Agora


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Way to go Alison   

So pleased for you hun. Hope everything goes well for you from here on in. I would say have a drink to celebrate, but perhaps not   

Janet- fantastic for you that you got 2 grade 1 s on board. Lots of     for the 2ww.

Jovi- how you doing? Keeping   I hope.

Maz x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Janet  - That is great news well done   

Alison -   for testing early but well done   

Sadly it aint 2 out of 2, bfn for me yet again   

Have a good weekend

Jovi x


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello

Jovi-really sorry to hear that    , I hope youre as ok as you can be. remember we are all here for you to "chat " away to if you need to either, either to let off steam, have a good cry or whatever.

Take care

Janet x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Jovi

  congrats Alison

  well done Janet and good luck

Hiya to everyone else

Two weeks on Wednesday until my 1st IVF appointment!!  
We have to go up on Wednesday tho for DP to do a sample  

he's only ever done it at home so a bit nervous!   

Have a good weekend


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Jovi 

I'm so sorry you didn't get the result this time.  Thinking of you and DH.  I know how hard this IF stuff is and all the heartache that goes with it.

Take care, Alison xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Jovi- I'm so sorry  Take care of yourself

Alison - Congratulations you must be so happy 

Janet - well done, good luck for the 2ww.

A big   to everyone else, my dinner will be ready in 5 minutes.

Well I'm still waiting for my LH surge, i think it should come sat/sun so heres hoping everything is okay and we get our embies put back this month. please.

Best wishes to all

Red


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Jovi: I'm so so sorry    .  We're here when you need us.

Agora


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Just back from our consultant follow-up appointment.  Mixed news really.  It turns out, considering the number of embryos we made (11), they were disappointed we only had the 2 good quality embryos for transfer and none for freezing.  We hadn't been made aware of this before and had just accepted that most couples have none for freezing.  He said it may have just been bad luck or it may point to a problem and we won't know the answer to that til our next attempt.  Otherwise it went well and there is no explanation as to why the 2 good embryos didn't take, just bad luck.

I also asked about other fertility issues I'd never really had fully explained to me.  My blood test results indicate PCOS but my ovaries at laparoscopy looked healthy.  He said it was difficult to judge but the fact I'd had a lot of eggs with IVF may be another indicator of PCOS.

My laparoscopy and HSG had shown a different side blocked on each occasion.  My original consultant thought there was a blockage, but that never made any sense to me, this consultant thinks it is more likely to be spasms.  It may be these spasms occur only with medical procedures, but it may be they also happen during intercourse. It does mean though that my tubes are open and as dye went through one side or the other during my examinations that it shouldn't be a drawback to us conceiving.

So overall it has answered some questions.  He told us IVF treatment would be unlikely to change next time and we should keep trying naturally as we still stand a chance.  He also said if we do become pregnant naturally they want us to phone and they will scan me, which is good to know.

So I'm a bit down about the embryo quality but am pleased that our chances of conceiving naturally, although still poor are better than I'd thought.

I'm taking a break from acupuncture at the moment.  Has anyone else tried anything on the alternative treatment line.  I tried reflexology once and I might consider going back.  Anyone have any ideas? I think I'd like some work done on improving my painful periods.

Sorry this was a very me, me, me post.

On a slightly different topic.  I heard today that a woman from work who had 3 failed IVFs before going down the adoption route and adopting a 5 month old, has just heard that the birth mother of her daughter has had another baby and they're going to be able to adopt him too!  So after all she went through with IF and IVF she now has her perfect family.  It just goes to show, there is light at the end of the tunnel ladies! 

Agora


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello Scottish lassies

Using DH's work PC so I'd better be quick.. my other own Laptop has been taken away to be looked at..its knackered I think  

Agora - Sorry the embryos didnt take honey   fingerscrossed those little frosties waiting will be the ones   you are lucky to have 2 for freezing that is really good   

Jovi - Awh  I'm gutted really hoped this was the one   thinking of you   so sorry  

Red Admiral - Good Luck for FET keep us posted  

Janet - Fab news ... so excited for you ...  good luck 

Alison -    Congratulations wonderful news    

Hello to all the other Scottish Lassies  

Good luck to everyone .. Have a great weekend 

XXX


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Come on ladies,

Its a bit quiet on here, where are you all?

I am doing away fine, hoping the little ones are implanting today and starting to get a bit obsessed with the whole potential pregnancy thing. Its so hard not to get carried away and I think i can now understand how awful it must be for those of who for whom it didnt work this time.

Hope youre all ok.

Jovi-  how you feeling?

Agora-how are you doing now, Although you are disappointed, at least the consultant gave you some sort of hope for natural conception. We were disappointed too that from our 8 eggs only 2 were mature enough to use. I had hoped we might have some frosties. You musnt worry about the "me post" either as you put it, everyone needs and does those...hope youre ok  

Alison-Hows thing going for you ? Hows the weather up there on 

Red-not long till you start, sorry if you have said already, but do you have a date?

Yoda, chickadee, Maz, Elaine, Michelle, Vicky and anyone else ive forgotten, hope you are all well and happy!

Come on now, lets keep this thread going!!!

Janet xx


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi all, hope you all doing ok!

Janet, you are completely normal...I was thinking along the same lines throughout the whole 2ww - well, technically, I'm still on Ninewells 2ww +2.  I think the first week is the longest.  It'll soon go in.

Agora, as Janet said, it is good news that the doc believes you can concieve naturally...you just need to get plenty practice in.   I did acupuncture last cycle and everything went like clockwork up until fertilisation of the embryos - they were really slow.  I think acupuncture is good and very relaxing, but I didn't do anything this cycle and so far so good!  It's really down to what you enjoy - I think.

Red, here's hoping you're the next to join the mad 2ww  

Jovi, hope you're ok! 

Kizzy, good luck for your appointment - Any idea how long before it might be before treatment might start?

Yoda, congrats on the weightloss on your ticker!  You'll soon be ready to get on the crazy rollercoaster again!

Mazv, Chickadee - hope you're both well.

Well, tomorrow is official test day for us - I've done 3 since Thursday and plan to test again, just to make sure before calling the hospital.  Then it's another nailbiting time waiting for the 1st scan - I think that should be in around 2 weeks.  I'm trying not to get too excited.  DH is keeping my feet on the ground, so it's each step at a time.

That's all for now!

Take care, Alison


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

just a short post from me to say that I got my surge today so going to phone ninewells tomorrow and get the day for my   to be transferred.     

Janet - hopefully I will be joining you on the 2ww. I hope everything is going well with you and you are not going  

Alison -   for today for official test date.        

Will do personals tomorrow when I update you all

Hope everyone is well

Red


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello!!

Red-did you get news from Ninewells today about FET? Hope it is what you wanted to hear! 

I am going slightly mad already and only reall day 4 after ET, got alongway to go yet!

Alison-did you retest today?

Sorry for the quick post, hi to everyone else

Janet xx


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi all,

Janet, day 4 post transfer...only 12 more to go.  Do you think you'll be able to cope not testing, unlike me??

Red, hope you got the news you were hoping for today.

I did re-test today with the clear blue digital, just to see the word "pregnant".  Called Ninewells and scan is set for 15th May.  Still cramping slightly, but that's it for the moment,  Going by last time, nausea is just around the corner.

This thread really is too quiet...c'mon ladies!!!


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

How is everyone doing ?

Alison - glad it is all official now, i hope the day for your scan comes round quickly.

Janet-  Are you at work for the 2ww ?  I am off this week and next but then be back at work, not sure when my test date will be as my AF will be due 2 weeks yesterday and as I'm having natural FET I would have thought it will come then which is the 13 May.  When s your test date ?

I have phoned the clinic and we have to go in on Wednesday morning to sign our consent forms and I need to have a scan to check that the lining of my womb is thick  enough.       Then they will do the thaw in the afternoon and ET will be Thursday or Friday depending on how they do, if everything looks good they will wait until Friday but if not many have survived the transfer will be Thursday.  

A big   to everyone else.

love 

Red


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Thats great Alison    I will know my result by the time you have your scan so fingers crossed!!

Red- Good news for you, bet you just cant wait to get going now! I am working through my 2WW, to be honest I think I would go mad if I sat at home, I found the weekend difficult enough! 
My test date is May 12th and hope I can make it until then, maybe will give in and do it on the 11th! Its going to be hard though! I can see why you did it Alison!!!

Take care and keep thinking lots of     for me please!!

Janet


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Jovi- I'm so sorry  don't know what else to say apart from I wish you all the best for the future and whatever course you decide to take  

Red- good luck for FET this week   

Alison- great news that all is still well. Let us know how the scan goes.

Janet- keep     I know the 2ww can drive you   , hope you're keeping yourself busy.

Sorry no more personals girls but am thinking of you all   I've been really busy with both work and social stuff so not been on FF much in the past week or two. Off on holiday on Saturday as well so will try and pop in before the weekend. If not will catch up with you all when I get back.

Love
Maz x


----------



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Can I join in your chat? I'm Scottish too! - Glasgow. Good luck to all on 2ww and pregnant. I'm waiting to start drugs again for another frozen embie transfer (3rd one). Just awaiting a period which has no time scale at all. Been waiting for 8 weeks now. 

The waiting actually seems to get easier with time in a way, cos I keep very busy. But I still have bad moments. One of my pals is getting married in July and she was saying after this she will get pregnant by the end of this year - just like that! Even though she knows my situation.But I know it is pointless getting annoyed at others insensitivity cos they just do not get it.

Another pal was trying for (just) three months to get preg with her second baby and her hubbie told mine they knew how we felt!! Unbelievable.

Actually maybe the waiting is not easier at all - I'm being very negative. I'll stop now!

Hope to be able to join in your chats and news as it is good if someone can really understand it all.

Take care.

Catt


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Catt,

Welcome to the group! looking forward to hearing al about your journey!

Janet


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

just a quick post from me to say that I had my scan today and everything is good with my lining, we had 4   thawed and unfortunetly 2 never made it.  We had the choice to have more thawed but have decided just to go with the 2 we have.  The transfer is scheduled at 11:30 so heres hoping that they grow on nicely until then.  

Catt- welcome to the thread, everyone here is very supportive and understands how you feel.

Janet - how are you doing ?

Alison - hows things with you ?  are you counting the minutes until you get your scan ?

Maz-  hope you have a great holiday.

A big   to evryone else

best wishes 

Red


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

good luck with ET Red  
Fingers crossed for test date janet  

I was at glasgow royal infirmary today, got lost loads!  
We had to go up for DP to do a sample ready for next week's appointment!
170 mile round trip for that!!

he was quite impressed getting his own room  

So will find out whats happening next Wednesday when we go back, hope we will start right away.

    

good luck everyone


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Good luck with that Kizzy and you too Red for ET,

I am doing away fine, this week going a bit quicker than I expected to be honest so that good!

Janet x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,


just a short post to say we had ET this morning.  Both    made it through the night so heres hoping they keep going        

Transfer went well, although it was an hour late and I was pretty uncomfortable as my bladder was full to the max, my stomach was sticking out and made me look like I was already pregnant.  I think the Dr was a bit concerned that I might not hold it together for the transfer 

Anyway came back this afternoon and been having a sleep, was really tired.  Off to have tea now.

Best wishes to everyone

Red


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey girls,

Red thats great news!!

Hello and welcome Catt  

Jovi was sorry to read your news  

Alison have posted on Fifers thread but congratulations anyway hun  

Love and luck to the rest of you xx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Red Admiral said:


> everyone,
> 
> just a short post to say we had ET this morning. Both   made it through the night so heres hoping they keep going
> 
> ...


Got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Congratulations on the transfer Red, you join me on the dreaded   heres hoping we are lucky!!!! Hopefully we can support eachother throguh it!

Chickadee, nice to see you on here again, hope all ok with you

Janet xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Just a quickie post still using DH's laptop so better be quick   ..cant wait till mine comes back hopefully fixed.

Anyway hey Lanky   nice to see you over here hon. 

Janet and red ..thinking of you guys ..    hope the time goes in quickly for you    take it easy girls sending you     

Love to all xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Just checking in to catch the news...

Red- fantastic news that FET has gone well and you've got 2 on board. Lot so f    for the 2ww

Janet- how are you doing, hope you're still keeping  

Kizzy- good luck for the appointment next Wednesday. Can't believe that's you starting treatment now. Sending lots of   for your cycle.     at DH being impressed with the private room; I'd have been worried if they'd asked him to share    

Catt- welcome to the thread  . hope you'll find it helpful and supportive chatting to the gang here. We're a really friendly bunch even if we're not always posting 10 times a day    Typical that AF is no where to be seen when you're all set to start again   Hope she shows up soon. Lots of luck for your cycle  

Yoda- poor you still laptop-less   DH and I are always fighting over the computer and I sometimes can't get on to post   Am dropping huge hints for a laptop too so I can use it myself for FF   Hope all is well with you, time for an update of the wee man's photo I think! Mind you the current one is really cute  

Big hello's and hugs to all the other Scottish girls; Vicky, Jovi, Agora, Alison, Treaco, Karen C, Chickadee and anyone else I've missed.

Will catch up with you all in a couple of weeks after my hols 

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Yoda I'm with you on the laptop, we used to always fight over the computer but got a laptop a couple of weeks ago and it's great no more arguing now.

Red glad the transfer went ok and that the frosties survived, fingers crossed.

Janet how you doing, hope the time isn't going to slow for you.

Kizzy won't be long till next Wednesday.

Caz welcome, we are a friendly bunch.

Alison congratulations hope it all goes well for you.

Hi to anyone I've missed.

Well all going well here Jamie is doing great and I'm just loving getting out in this weather, lost another 3lb on yesterday so only another 10 or 11lb to go.  It's my birthday on Sunday and I can't believe I'll be 37 certainly don't feel it. It's only 2 weeks till we go to Lanzarote and so looking forward to getting away with our wee man.

Hope the weather continues.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Michelle, lovely to see you back and well done on the weight loss, you are doing brilliantly! Hope you have a good birthday tomorrow, doing anything nice?

Red- hows it going on the , are you starting to go   yet?..lets send ourselves 7        
for luck!

Kizzy- Good luck for wed, hopefully you'll be able to start ASAP

Alison-Hows being pregnant? Hope all going ok. Think we are going to test on thursday night aslong as  , stop cyclogest tmrw and a bit nervous

Yoda-hope you get a laptop soon and you can chat a bit more often.

Catt- HOws things with you? any news from clinic yet?

Vicky, Chickadee, Maz..tho youre probably not read this as youre in Malta!, Elaine, jovi and anyone I've forgotten, take care and get back here soon!!

Janet xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for good luck wishes

I am not nervous about appt but I'm impatient to start right away!

even tho things are in upheaval at work at the mo, the guy I work with is leaving in 2 weeks and I am getting his job ( more money and responsibility) but I have to train someone up and getting days off for hospital is going to be a nightmare, but ivf is more important to me than work! I'm not telling them its ivf, want to keep it private.

I'll get signed off after ET if I need to and if I get that far!!  

Going to glasgow ACS at 1:30pm on Wed, its my Day 21 the day after so if they want to get started they will have to do it quick for that month!!
Do Glasgow give you the spray or injection for downregging? I've always had the injection ( zolodex) with IUI's.

I'll just have to be patient to Wed then I'll get all the answers i need!  

good luck everyone
   for test day Red and janet


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls
So sorry, I've not been keeping up with you all at all over the last couple of weeks. Our laptop packed in and the computer upstairs is working, but so slow. Plus the fact it sits in the box room which I never enter. It's DH's 'office' and resembles something off 'The Life Of Grime'. I just close the door on it and refuse to tidy his mess! Anyway, I've decided to come up today and catch up on you all and apologise for not being here.
Jovi-I'm so sorry it didn't work for you. Hope you're getting through it and you're getting the support you need.
Alison-Congratulations! At long last we have someone on this thread that's finally pregnant. So happy for you. Fingers crossed that your pregnancy is a healthy and happy one!
Janet-Hopefully I'll be saying the same thing to you in the not too distant future! How's the 2ww going?
Red-Fingers crossed for you too Red! Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too crazy yet.
Kizzy-Hope appointment goes well on Wednesday.
Catt-Hiya! Looking forward to chatting with you.
Yoda, Treaco, Maz, Chickadee, Elaine and anyone else I've missed, hope you're all well and doing fine.
Well, I'm off on holiday tomorrow, so won't be on here for another week. Will catch up with you all when I get back. Take care you lovely ladies!
Speak soon
Vicky xxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Janet - How are things ? Heres some         for luck, not that long for you now.  Have you any symptoms ?  I am getting some pregnancy symptoms but unfortunately I am getting HCG injections as part of my treatment and I think this is giving me my symptoms ( slight naesea and lots of CM).  Anyway my last injection is tomorrow so if I'm still getting symptoms this time next week I might start getting my hopes up.

Kizzy - good luck for your appointment.

Alison - how are things with you ?  Not that long until your scan, although I bet it feels like an age for you.


A big   to everyone I haven't mentioned and a big   for all your well wishes.

Take care

Red


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi all

Hopefully you're all doing ok!  I've not posted much lately, but have been reading...

Janet, not long now! I have never yet been able to resist not testing early and admire your patience.    I've been reading your diary and really pray you are going to get the result you deserve!

Red, hope your symptoms continue.  All I had during the whole 2ww was backache and cramps...still waiting on the nausea.  When is it you test?

Vicky, hope you have a fantastic time!

Kizzymouse, I find that I spend the whole tx time wishing my life away...and am still wishing things away at the moment.

Treaco, congrats on the weightloss!  My friend is doing a 2 week crash diet and has lost 10 pounds in a week - I doubt it'll stay off after losing it so quickly, so well done you on only having 10 pounds to go!

Hope all you other scottish lassies are doing well!

Only a week to go til my 7 week scan - still not celebrating...I doubt we will until after 12 weeks.  We are looking forward to next Tuesday.  So far, only real symptoms are sore boobs, slightly bloated, cold feet (not sure if this is a symptom) and tired.  Nausea would be a nice   confirmation.  I started with ms last time at around 6ish weeks...

Take care, Alison


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Vicky and Alison lovely to see you back!!  

The 2ww is going ok although thinking of testing on thursday instead of saturday...surely that will be ok.??  I will have had my hcg injection 17 days ago by then. symptom wise not that much, alot of cramps yesterday but better today..fingers crossed!!

Thankyou to everyone for asking

Red- how are you finding it? all ok?

Take care all

Please send me lots of    

Janet xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Using DH's laptop so another quickie just wanted to wish Janet, Red the good luck wishes and positve vibes for testing.. come on ladies    its your turn now.    

Michelle your boy looks like a real cool dude!! Well Done on the weight loss .. I've got just under a stone to loose now its begining to move quickly now my ticker needs updating     Have a wonderful hoilday and birthday.  I'm 30 on Thursday    goodbye 20's    What did you do for your Birthday ?? Remember your DH was great to you on Mother Day unlike mine    

Alison .. good luck with the scan ..its so emotional   enjoy!!


Vicky nice to see you back ...oh dont talk about computers my laptop has been playing up for weeks I'm using DH's work  one.. he keeps harrassing me   cant wait to get mine back.  You have a lovely holiday where are you off to?? look forward to hearing all about it .


Kizzymouse - good luck for tomorrow   its so exciting getting started  

Hey Caz .. dont know if I welcomed you or not    We are a friendly bunch.  I must admit this is the most friendly thread I go on .. I love you guys   So much love    no seriously I do ...

Karen . How goes it?? got some more Tesco vouchers for you 

Chickadee, Elaine  

Maz ... Enjoy your holiday toots   I'm off soone too cant wait to get some quality time away.  Let us know how your holiday went .. enjoy & be good.

Love to all and big hugs and baby dust XXX 

Better give him his laptop back ! lol!!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Just notice missed Lanky & Jovi   

How are you doing?? My brain is   these days way to busy   

Anyone else I've missed sorry .. so many to remember  

Luv Yoda


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hello everyone,

just a short post from me as off out in a bit.

Janet - i am finding the 2ww not too bad, although I think as they days go past I am getting more obsessed .  As for testing early, i think it should be okay as I am on HCG as part of my treatment and my last injection is today, 10 days before test so i reckon you being at 17 days should be fine.  We are not going to test early as DP has warned me that its not allowed   Its quite strange as he is normally the rule breaker and I am the one that likes to stick to the rule   However i think he is right especially with me having HCG injections which could give us a false positive.  Mind you next week might see me turning into a secret pee stick buyer   Sending you lots of        

A big   to everyone else.  

take care

Red


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Kizzy, how did you get on today? Hope all went ok.

Yoda- great to see you here again and well done on the fantastic weight loss!!

Red- Glad to hear youre ok and also getting obsessed!! thought it couldne just be me 

So i think we have decided to test tmrw morning, 2 days before date, maybe im silly but oh well!, please keep your fingers crossed for us

Hi to everyone else 

Janetxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Good luck Janet ....ekkkk so exciting   you too Red thinking of you both and sending   vibes xxxx


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Janet, I really do have my fingers and everything else crossed for you. 

      

Good luck & let us know how you get on!

Alison x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow Janet        

Red


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Well after appintment I'm no further forward! Have to get blood tests done again etc cos I'm with different hospital now, he asked me same things I've been asked loads of times!!

DP sample from last week was good tho 39 million  

So just waiting for letter to get another appt, he says I should be near top of waiting list now tho, I just hate this waiting

good luck janet


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

OMG!!!!   !!!!

Wil be back later when i have calmed down!!

Janet x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Congratulations Janet.  I had a good feeling about you this morning. 

Wishing you all the best

Red


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Janet, that's fantastic news!!!   

Hears to a happy, healthy 8 months! 

Alison


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Janet CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Kizzy, sorry to hear you aren't getting on with things as quickly as you'd like. Just remember good things come to those who wait  

J x


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Thankyou everyone,

Feeling a little calmer now though still cant believe it. Had felt quite positive but was so nervous this morning. We are completely overjoyed  

Janet x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Janet

Didnt get the chance to come on last night it was my 30th and had a wee mini party!!  

Anyway was thinking of you and Red last night before I went to sleep.... So ao pleased for you ... well done! You must be delighted. Massive congratulations.

Kizzymouse - sounds like things are looking great.. 

Luv Yoda Good 

Luck Red ...all the very best to everyone   Scottish Lassies rule   

XXX


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Massive congrats janet, well done, and there's you worrying about those embies!! They were super ones!  

xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Kizzy

Everyone has been so lovely! How are things with you?

Janet x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Morning everyone,

Janet - have you phoned ninewells yet to tell them and get the date for your scan ?

Nothing much happening with me, glad that I am going back to work next week as I think it will help keep my mind off things.  Only 1 week to go before test date 

Hope everyone has lovely weekend, its not very pleasant here as it is raining.  We're going out tonight for dinner with friend which should be good and only one of them knows about our treatment so hopefully everyone will be chattering away and I won't be able to obsess 

Speak to you all later (Maz I am so jealous of you being away in the sun )

love

Red


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Red

Yes phoned ninewells this morning...after testing again of course, just to make sure!! Scan date is 30th May.

Hopw this week goes nice and quickly for you! Are you likely to be tempted into testing early do you think

Been at a congress all day today and have to go tomorrow morning too so knackered tonight, think early night needed

Take care

Janet x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

hope everyone is well.  Nothing much happening with me apart from worry about symptoms/lack of symptoms, definitely going a bit  .  I am still sticking to my ' no I won't test early' but it is hard.  We will see if I manage to make it until Saturday  I am trying to make the days go quicker at the moment by going to bed early ever night  

Alison - hope everything went well today with the scan        

Best wishes to everyone else

Red


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I usually post in the Lanarkshire board, but thought I would pop in and post here - hope you don't mind?

Well the Egg Collection went well today, and Dr Yates retrieved 13 eggs.  Just have to wait until 10:00am tomorrow morning to find out how many have fertilised overnight.  We are really pleased, so please keep everything crossed.  All going well, I'm back on Thursday for the transfer.

We had decided to put 2 embryos back, but Dr Yates said today that he would be doing a single embryo transfer - I've had loads of surgery before due to my Crohn's Disease, and he said that it was the safest thing to do - we were quite disappointed with this - it was a bit of a shock.

I'm interested to know how many embryos the pregnant ladies had put back at ET?

Lots of love to everyone - Carrie XX


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Hello all, I've been a bit AWOL of late...

Carrie, great news on your ec.  Sorry you're not getting what you expect in terms of embies put back.  Your doctor is looking after your health and giving you the best possible chance of a continuing pregnancy.

We had 2  3 day embies put back and just found out at our early pregnancy scan this afternoon that both implanted and we're having twins.  To say we're shocked is an understatement.  I don't think we ever believed it would happen to us.  There are many ladies on the site who have had success with 1 embie.  Here's hoping they get to it tonight 

Red, how's it going, countdown to test day now.  Any symptoms.

Janet, any symptoms to report yet?  

I've been exhausted lately and suffering from nausea since Friday - not complaining though.  As you can see, we got the best news ever today - due date is 2nd January.

Hope everyone else is doing fine.


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello Carrie, 

I hope you are finding tonight ok, I was a nervous on the night of Ec but hopefully your little ones are having a party and getting personal!! Altough I appreiciate you would rather have had 2 embies out back in, at least one gives you a try and you are just as likely to have that little one implant....it only takes one..and that one needs a healthy mum!

Alison-hi, have left msg for you on ninewells board too. have had some symptoms. Felt awful yesterday, really really achy when at work and didnt finish til 8.30pm, came straight home and went to bed. thought it was all over to be honest. definatly felt like A/F was coming, but no sign and today has been much better. Really tired but thats about all. delighted for you xx

Red-when are you testing? Not long now i dont think, you were about a week behind me werent you?

A big hello to everyone else, hope you are all well

Janet xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Alison- Congratulations  , that must have been really exciting seeing the 2 on the screen  

I'm not sure about symptoms since I have been having HCG injections as part of my tx, sometimes I think that I might be getting symptoms but then I have to remind myself about the HCG.  My last injection was a week ago and I test on Saturday 19 so   .  I think ninewells must like to torture their patients as no one else seems to have to wait 16 days before testing   but we have decided not to test early as I would hate to get a false reading.

Janet- no wonder you were tired, i would collapse if I didn't get home until 8.  I left work today at 4 

A big   to all the Scottish girls

Red


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is well.

Well we are delighted, as 11 out of our 13 eggs fertilised overnight!!  The saga about 1 or 2 embryos to transfer continues, and they will be discussing my case at the lunchtime meeting today, and someone will call me back this afternoon to discuss, prior to embryo transfer tomorrow at 2:30pm.

My instinct tell me to have 2 put back, but I don't know if my judgement is being clouded by the fact I am scared that a single transfer will lessen our chances - I'm usually very calm and have excellent judgement, but I'm all over the place today!!

Thanks for your continuing support - Carrie XX


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi Carrie

just wanted to say congratulaations on having such a good fertilisation rate.  Best wishes for the transfer tomorrow.

Red


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Well Dr Yates phoned me this afternoon, to talk things through.  It seems that the decision to only put back 1 is based on my complicated medical history, and lots of major surgeries due to my Crohn's Disease, which has left me with an irregular anatomical make up.  Not only this, but apparently I have an abcess near to my ovaries, so they don't want to give my body too much to deal with.  Dr Yates strongly advised me to only have 1 put back - this won't reduce the likelihood of conceiving by 50% as I thought, but will  increase the chance of having a healthy singleton pregnancy.

I will just have to start thinking in terms of having the one put back, and focussing on that.  I go for Acupuncture twice tomorrow - once before ET and once after, so I've done all I can.

Thanks to all you ladies for all your support - it means a lot.

Love to you all - Carrie XX


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie as just about to go to bed as we are up at 4am tomorrow as we are off to Lanzarote can't believe the amount of stuff you have to pack to take a baby on holiday.  

Alison congratulations on the twins you and DH must be delighted.

Red will try and get internet access on Saturday to hopefully see you posting a positive.

Janet trying and relax aches and pains along with tiredness are normal(here's me telling you to relax when don't think I did at the start.

Carrie good luck for ET tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you.

Hope the rest of you are well.

I will be back from holiday next Thursday but will try and get internet access while away to keep up to date with you all.

Love Michelle xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All 

Did you miss me then? Got back this evening to cold and rainy Edinburgh   Had a fab time in Malta the sun was blazing every day and the temp averaged about 25C. so have a lovely healthy glow now   Unfortunately the diet starts tomorrow as I rather over indulged on food and beer    

So lots of news then....

Michelle- have a fab time in Lanzarote. You should go naturist though and that way you don't have to pack any clothes; just 10 litres of sun screen 

Alison- wow    all went well at the scan then! You must have been so shocked. Hope that all goes well for you and you'll be seeing the twins sometime in mid December  

Janet- fab news  ^bfp^ so pleased for you hun. Has it sunk in yet? Hope the wait for the scan on the 30th doesn't drag for you. They say it's even worse than the 2ww   Well be here to keep you company.

Red- lots of       for you. Keep strong and stay away from the pee sticks until test day   Hope you're not too fed up on the 2ww.

Carrie- excellent news about your fert rates. they were fab. Good luck for ET tomorrow     Hope this is the one for you  

Kizzy- hope all is going well with you. I know how frustrating it is to be hanging on for something to happen, but it will. It'll fly by once you're cycling  

Vicky- did you have a good holiday then  Hope so. Tell us all about it when you're back.

Yoda- belated  wishes. Hope you were spoiled rotten   Bet you didn't do what I did on my 30th... spent the afternoon in the Golf Tavern drinking every shooter that was placed in front of me then went home to cook  dinner for 20    

Chickadee- what's new with you? Hope you're keeping yourself busy  

Jovi- how you doing? Been thinking of you  hope you are holding together  

Hmmm well suppose I'd better get off to bed as am back at work tomorrow   Only thing I'm likely to achieve is getting through my emails!

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls
Just a quickie I'm afraid. Had a lovely relaxing time on holiday. I'd highly recommend Puerto Polensa. Such a nice place. No riff raf........apart from us that is!!
Janet-Congratulations! Really pleased for you and DP. Well done! Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy.
Alison-That is lovely news that you're having twins.
Red-Good luck for Saturday. Fingers crossed that it'll be a BFP.
Carrie-Hi. Hope ET goes well today and good luck on the 2ww.
Maz-Glad the holiday went well. We had great weather too.
Kizzy, Yoda, Jovi, Elaine and anyone else I've missed hope you're all OK.
My sister is now on maternity leave and is down for a weeks holiday. She has only 6 wks left to go. I am getting quite excited at the prospect of being an auntie. Have been mesmerized watching her tummy ripple every time the baby moves. Fascinating!
Speak soon.
Vicky xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Hope you are all well.

Maz-Glad you had a good holiday, heres nothing like coming home from a nice hot holiday and stepping off the plane into cold rainy Scotland is there??!! 

Alison-How you doing? Has it sunk in yet?

Vicky-Glad to hear you are well.

Carrie-How did transfer go? hopefully you are now happily on the dreaded  

Red-One more day to go...and well done you on not testing early...you are a shining example!

Things have been a little shaky with us. Woke up on wednesday morning with excruciating pain on my left and down my back, could hardly out any weight on my left leg without terrible shooting pain across my belly and down my leg, got dizzy and threw up. Phoned emergency number for ninewells and Dr told me to come straight in. Arrived at hosp at 8.30am and they were 
brilliant. They scanned me straight awayand saw my ovaries were very large, esp the left one, took bloods and dripped me. I was in agony, felt sorry for the people there having Ec/ET as i was screaming! Couldnt lie downand i was being sick everywhere. Bloods came back ok and they gave me some morphine. To cut a long story short, they decided it was either a twisted ovary, ovarian bleed or renal colic and wanted to do a laparoscopy. They decided to wait and see if pain eased before doing that and it did so i was just admitted  and dripped o/n.
Yesterday morning the pain was alot less and i got to come home where i have been resting since. They still dont know what it was exactly. We did however on the plus side, see our embie sitting where it should be so thats good. It was a hell of a shock I can tell you.

Any way, all seems ok for now, just tired and uncomfortable, glad its the weekend.
Hope you all  have a good one and RED- I will be checking for your result  

Janet xx


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Well, the ET went really well yesterday, and I got 5   to use at a later date - we are over the moon with this result.  Dr Yates done the ET, and we had just the one embryo put back, which I understand now is really for the best, given my complicated medical histort, and many surgeries.  I started the pessaries today - oh joy!!

I'm still sore, especially my left ovary - I suppose that ovary had the most eggs, so maybe that's why it's still sore.  is this normal?  I was slightly worried when i read Janet's post - hope you're feeling better now?

I had an Acupuncture session before ET an another one after - I felt really calm, and the whole ET was a really spiritual experience.  My fab Hubby was with me, and looked rather fetching in his scrubs!!

I'm now on the 2WW, and test on Wednesday 30th May - can't come quick enough.  I'm just staying focused and positive, and hoping that our wee bean finds a nice warm area to burrow into and grow.

Hi to Maz, Alison, Vicky, Janet, Red, Jovi, Kizzy, Yoda and anyone else I've forgotton

Love and friendship to all you fab ladies.

Carrie XX


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi, sorry I went AWOL, sometimes it's easier not to come on sites like this for a bit. I'm sure those of you with a failed cycle will KWIM.

Anyway, firstly, Janet Congratulations on the BFP!!! 
Sorry about the horrible experience you've been going through. I'm thinking about you and glad to hear you're feeling better.

Carrie and Red: good luck!!!

Vicky: good to hear from you. I'm very jealous about your holiday!

Maz: ah another holiday for me to be jealous about. Glad you had a good time.

We received our appointment letter from GRI this week. Bit of a surprise, we weren't expecting to start again until about October. I sound really ungrateful but I'd kind of got my head around that and I don't feel ready to start again just yet. I gave them a phone and they suggested we come up for the screening appointments and take it from there. First appointment is June 11th. I think my main worries are: a) is my body going to be ready for this so soon? and b) are work going to give me much time off or am I going to have to delve into my, already depleted from our last cycle of IVF, annual leave. I've spoken to my line manager but she can't really give me any answers, so once I have more indication of a start date I can contact my manager 

I've also been hearing some negative stories about Glasgow Royal which doesn't really help. I'm going into this cycle thinking it's going to fail, which is not really a healthy place to be. Fortunately I have a counselling appointment this week which might help to put things into perspective. If anyone has any positive stories I'd be delighted to hear them!

We're going away for a few days in July so that might help. I think if this next cycle fails we'll look at plundering the savings account and go away for a proper holiday.

I've started healthy eating, particularly looking at PCOS diets and am taking some new supplements. I'm also back at aerobics and yoga. I've stopped acupuncture at the moment but I think I'll need to think about going back if I'm starting IVF again. I'm also thinking about reflexology.

Any tips on how to make this cycle any more successful and on how to change my outlook to a positive one. I'm already using my hypnotherapy conception cd which helps a bit.

Anyway enough me, me, me

Hi to Chickadee and Jovi and everyone else I've missed.

Have a good weekend everyone

Agora


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Morning all,

just a short post from me to say it is a BFP for me today.   We are so happy  .  Will be back later with some personals.

Take care

Red


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

HI Red

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

It just had to be a 

Well done for holding out til test day!

Enjoy the next 8 months.

Alison xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

FANTASTIC NEWS RED

Well done you  Am soooooooo pleased for you   

Heres to a happy and healthy 8 months.

Oodles of love and hugs

Maz x


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey Red.......

CONGRATULATIONS    ON YOUR   .

I am SO happy for you - have a great day and a wonderful pregnancy.

Lots of love - Carrie XX


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Red!!!!!

Fantastic news     !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Really pleased for you

Janetxx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Congrats to Red for the BFP


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Red: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Hope everyone is well. 

Carrie - how is the 2ww going ?  It seems to last forever, I found it hard.  Hope you are doing well.

Agora-  Sounds like you have a difficult choice, I was meant to have FET in January but I postponed it as I didn't feel confident it would work.  I had broken my toe and I was convinced that it would be too much to hope that FET would work when my body was trying to mend a broken bone.  I don't know if having a broken toe could affect the outcome but I decided to wait as I reckoned if I was having worries then maybe I wasn't mentally ready.  I found it a hard decision as I have one eye on my biological clock and kept thinking what if I need to have another cycle etc, etc

Do you get time off from your work for appointments ?  I managed to argue that I should have time off for hospital appointments but I had to take annual leave for taking time off after ET.  

Janet- sorry to hear that you haven't been well, it must have been very frightening.  I hope that you are feeling better now.  I am excited that you managed to see your little bean sitting snug.

Mazv- are you back at work this week ?  That will be a shock to the system, i always feel quite disorientated when I go back to work after a Holiday abroad.

A big   to Treaco, Alison, Lanky, Vicky, Chicadee and Jovi

I telephoned the clinic yesterday and my scan is on 6 June, so         for that.  Does anyone know how many scans you get at Ninewells, I think someone told me that you get one at 7 weeks then another at 9 but I was just wondering if anyone here knew ?

Anyway better go and tidy up tea dishes.

Best wishes

Red


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Red,

Just popping in to say Congratualtions!!!! 

Much Love
L X


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi Laura,

nice to hear from you, thanks for the message.  Best wishes for you up coming treatment        

Red


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

just thought I would pop in to let you know I have my first symptoms today! Have felt nauseous all day and mouth has been watering like mad, its re-assuring but horrible!!

Hope youre all ok

Janet x


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Janet,

Good to hear you're feeling "better"!  My advice is eat whatever you fancy...I'm struggling and have lost weight, despite my podge!

Alison


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Just wanted to pop on to say congratulations to Red. Well done you! Feel like we've turned a corner on this thread with these BFP's lately. Gives the rest of us hope!
Vicky xx


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I really need your help as I am SO worried.  I got up at 7:00am this morning to do the pessaries, and went for a wee first.  When I wiped (sorry - I know it's early), there was some blood - not a lot but some.  I have just been for another wee, and it was the same again - not pouring or anything, just there when I wiped.  Now I don't have any AF pains but I am going crazy with worry.  I am on day 10 of my 2WW and test on Wednesday.  

Please help = any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Love always - Carrie XX


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Carrie,

Sorry to hear you are so worried, afraid I cant offer any direct help but does your clinic have an emergency out of hours number that you could phone for some advice? It is possible to get some blood during the 2WW so try not to panic overly until you can speak to someone (easier said than done i know)

Take care and hope all is ok for you  

Janet xx


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Janet

Thank's for the advice - I'm trying to stay positive.

I hope you are well - here is some     for you and your wee bean........

Love Carrie XX


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi girls,

Can I join this thread. I am attending Nuffield in Glasgow. Carrie Grant, just noticed that your consultant is Dr Yates, he is also my consultant!!!!!!

I am day 11 of   and slowly going  . Have no real symptoms, only cramps and sore boobs.

Good luck to everyone else on treatment, especially those in 2ww.

Helen


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Sorry, meant to also say congrats to Red on your  . You gave me some good advice last year when the hospital thought I might have an ectopic pregnancy. Sending you lots of   .

Helen


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Sorry for butting in here. 
Was thinking of organising a meet up as the last one in Glasgow was good. Anyway was thinking of a day in June preferably a sat / sun. Any preferences? Also any suggestions where?

Sam xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome Helen, 

sending you lots of   , not too much longer to wait anyway!

Janet


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Carrie - I hope everything is going well with you, I had some bleeding on day 11 after transfer and then it went away.  Wishing you the best.  

Vicky and Helen thanks for your congratulations.  Helen sending you some         for your 2ww.

Janet - How are you feeling ?  Not long now until your scan, I'm finding the time to mine dragging a bit.  How are you on the symptoms front.  I am quite tired and my (.)(.) hurt especially at night.

A big   to everyone else, hope everyone is well.

Take care

Red


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Red,

I am ok thanks apart from the ongoing back problem, have felt sick again today which makes me actually feel better as there isnt a whole lot else going on at all. No cramps and (.)(.) feel ok. Will be glad to get to the scan on wednesday and hopefully find everything to be as it should. Im like you, finding the time dragging, almost worse than the 2WW!  ROLL ON WEDNESDAY!! When is yours again? must be the week after mine is it?

Carrie-How are you today?

Take care all

Janet x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi janet,

I'm the week after you on the 6th June.  

Carrie - how are you ? 


Red


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Good morning Ladies

Hope you all have the day off and are being really good to yourselves

RED - Good luck for the 6th - thinking of you...........

JANET - Hope you are feeling better very soon.  

Hi to - VICKI, HELEN, SAMW, ALISON, VICKI, LAURA & anyone else I've missed..........

Well I feel fine - as you all know, I had the spotting (well when I wiped really) on day 10, and have had nothing since (Please God let it stay that way).  I'm now on Day 12 and test on Wednesday, but am seriously considering testing tomorrow.  My DH really doesn't want me to, and says I should wait until the 'official' test date on Wednesday - I'm usually pretty good at being calm and waiting, however, this is slowly tipping me over the edge!!  It's nice to hear that some spotting round about day 10 / 11 seems to be quite normal.

Hang in there everyone - Here is some     and     for everyone - I think we could all do with some.......  Please send me some back, oh and some sticky vibes would be really appreciated.

Love always - Carrie XX


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

How's things? I'm at work   as the NHS no longer treat this day as a Bank Holiday   . would much rather be at home just now  

Janet- good luck for the scan on wednesday. Hope you're keeping  

Red- how are you doing? Another week until your scan too. Bet you're all posting like mad on the 'waiting for a scan thread'   Good luck too.

Helen-  and welcome to the thread. When are you testing. Must be soon if you were on Day 11 on Saturday. Lots of luck    

Carrie- so pleased that spotting has stopped. Fingers crossed it was implantation   . Sending lots of     and   (can't find the sticky vibes smiley- sorry   ). Stay away from the sticks as long as you can   , less chance of a false reading then. Good luck for Wednesday  

SamW- how are you getting on with treatment? Hope this cycle is going well, lots of luck for EC and ET when it comes. Follie growing dance for you     . I never made the last meet up but would be up for another one. No preferences where, but probably somewhere central that everyone could travel too. Happy to come to Glasgow if that's easiest for people.

Agora- wow   you're cycling earlier than expected. Sending lots of     for this one. I'm starting again soon in July. Hoping this is the one for both of us. Fraid I don't have any great words of wisdom on what to do. I did diferent things both cycles and neither worked  

Where is everyone else these days? Been a bit quiet recently.  Jovi, Chickadee, Lynn, Vicky, Buster, KarenC, Michelle, Yoda, AnneS, Elaine (and apologies to anyone else I've missed). Hope everyone is well.

Love
Maz x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Carrie- here is some         for you, sending you lots of sticky vibes and        .

I am 'working' today but not managing to achieve much yet !  Mazv, I haven't really posted on the waiting for a first scan as it seems really quiet on there at the moment.  Trying to stay calm and think positive thoughts until the 6 th but finding it quite hard.  My closest friend who knows all about our tx telephoned me yesterday and kept telling me how quickly time was flying past for me but I think she must be on a different time to me   

Anyway better try and get some work done, could someone please change my bubbles to ending in a lucky 7 ?  I know its not rational 

take care

Red


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

All done Red  

Maz x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

thanks Mazv


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

everyone!

Maz-Good to see you on here and excellant news on the next cycle date, July not long away at all, hopefully it will fly by for you. How are you feeling about it all? Are you looking forward to getting going again?

Agora-Not long until June 11th, how are you too feeling about starting again now, I know you had some concerns at your last post.

Carrie-Really happy you are felling more positive, have to admit we tested 2 days early as just couldnt wait any longer, but well done to you for hanging in so far. Sending you lots of       be sure to let us know how you get on.

Red-I like having my bubbles ending in a 7 too, its funny how these things matter isnt it? 

So this is me at the beginning of my signed off week already bored, Im not very good at doing nothing but have strict instruction from DP to do no housework so me, the dog and 2 cats are flicking through rubbish (even for bank holiday) daytime TV. Iy will make Wednesday come even slower for me!!!! I am feeling better tho, back is easing and not needing to take as much in the way of paracetamol. Bit queasy every morning but usually eases off towards lunchtime.

I hope you are all having better weather than here in Dundee, its tipping down, at least i dont feel so guilty about curling up on the sofa!

Take care all, including people I havent mentioned

Janet xxx


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey Ladies

Could someone please blow me some bubbles to end the number in a 7 also?

Thanks - Love Irrational Carrie XX


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Carrie- sorted now


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to let you know that I tested today (one day early) and got a   . Can't believe it, I was convinced things hadn't worked out - I am on  .

Another   for the scottish girls!

Good luck and      to everyone on the 2ww and waiting for scans.

Helen


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Please could someone blow me some bubbles so that they end in lucky 7.

Thanks

Helen


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi Helen

 really pleased for you. Have put your bubbles up to a 7 sending you        

best wishes 

Red


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Helen,

 for testing early       BUT.....

  Am sooo pleased for you. That's fantastic news! Here's to a healthy next 8 months.

Really hoping that the Scottish girls are on a roll with these BFPs (only 6 weeks until I start again eek!)

Love
Maz x


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WELL DONE HELEN, thats excellent news      , Maz is right, we really are going through a good spell here...long may it continue!!

Really happy for you

Janet x


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Congratulations Helen 

This looks like a lucky thread so please let me intrude.

Test on 12th June, a whole 17 days past ET!!!!!   

  

Tracy


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the lovely messages.

Red, thanks for the bubbles.

Love and babydust to everyone.    

Helen


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Helen congratulations on the BFP try and stay calm.

Carrie hope your doing ok the good thing is the blood is no longer, got everything crossed for you.

Janet not long till Wednesday hope it goes well.

Red the time always seems to pass quicker for everyone else, I always found the time dragged but it won't be that long till your scan.

Agora not long till 11th June.

Maz July will be here before you know it.

Sam I'm up for a meet, would anyone mind me bringing Jamie to the meet if I have to.

Well the holiday was really good but J doesn't realise his bum is for sitting on, he constantly wants to be on his feet just now and climbing over overthing so didn't really get to do much sunbathing.  Was then at a hen night on Saturday night, got to bed at 2am and was up just before 6 to go through to Edinburgh for Iain to do the marathon and he done it(his first) in an impressive 3hrs 50 min so we were really proud of him.

How is everyone else doing, hope your all well.

Love Michelle xxx


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies.......

HELEN - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!  I am SOOOOO happy for you - savour EVERY moment of your miracle.........

TREACO - Hi there and thanks for the kind words..........  Your Son is a wee smasher - you are truly blessed.........

TRACEY - Hi and welcome to the board.............

JANET, MAZ, RED, AGORA, SAMW & ANYONE ELSE I'VE MISSED - Love &     to you all......

Well I'm really going stir crazy - I phoned my older Sister to tell her I was going to test tomorrow, and she and my DH have talked me out of it - I'm going to wait until my 'official' day of Wednesday, however, I may actually be a crazy woman by then - you have all been warned...........

Enjoy the rest of your night

Love always - Crazy Carrie XX


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hang in there Carrie, not long to go now. 
Sending you lots of       for Wednesday.

Helen


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey guys I'm back.. ghess I missed you.

Right first things first Red OMG!!! so delighted for you       so pleased for you.

Helen - same goes    

Carrie all the very best hon 3 is the lucky number     

Michelle, Maz, Janet, Tracey, Red, Agora, Karen, Muff 

Anyone else I've missed hope you are all well.. still reading the posts hopefully can do personals soon.  Been on Holiday was brilliant and my boy was a wee gem.   

Catch up soon
Hugs YodaXXXXX

Janet how are you feeling hon?? when is the scan


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Good morning everyone!

Yoda- HELLO!! Glad you had a nice holiday, am feeling much better today, much less sore. Scan is tomorrow so will let you know how we get on!

Michelle-HELLO to you too, my God you must have been knackered on Sunday, 4 hours sleep!! and a little one to look after.

Nice that you are both back on .

Tracy-WELCOME, hope the dreaded   is going smoothly, thats alongtime after ET that you have to wait to test isnt it? What hospital are you at? We had to wait 16 days but only managed 14!

Carrie-one more big sleep  

Helen-are you still up there on  

hello to everyone Alison, Red, Maz, Agora, Vicky, Karen, Sam and anyone I've missed, hope you are all well

Janet xx


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi girls,

I'm a wee bit worried today as after I went to the loo there was a faint pink tinge on the toilet paper (sorry tmi). Very mild cramps today. Am absolutely terrified of having another m/c. I am now on day 15 pt.

Does anyone have any helpful advice.

Helen


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies

I got my      !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are absolutely over the moon - this is our 1st IVF and we truly feel blessed.

Thanks SOOOO much for your never ending support and encouragement - I don't think I could've got through it without you ladies.

Love to you all Carrie XX


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Woo Hoo        

 Carrie. That is FANTASTIC news. Am so pleased for you. Hope all goes well from here on in.

Lots of love
Maz x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Helen,

Hmmmm don't know what to say apart from try not to worry (although I realise it's hard not to). Some people do still get spotting throughout the first weeks and even months so it's not totally unheard of.

Have you spoken to your clinic yet? I know that you did a pee stick test so have you had your bloods done yet to give you an accurate level of hcg? Only useful thing I can suggest is taking it easy and speaking to the clinic to see what they say.

Hope this helps? Thinking of you  
Maz x


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi All  

I have been told that this site is a mixture of both IVF and ICSI.  I just thoguht I would post a wee message to say hi.

I start my first cycle of ICSI tomorrow (nhs funded) at Ninewells.

I am looking forward to it.  I hope to hear from you all soon

Lots of baby dust to you all

Gail xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Helen - I don't really have anything to advise other than what Mazv has suggested, I do know that I try to stop myself from doing a microscopic analysis of the toilet paper everytime I am in the bathroom.  I think that anyone that has suffered a pregnancy loss finds it very difficult to relax.  Try to remember many ladies have spotting and still have a successful pregnancy, also cramps are normal so try not to worry.        

Carrie -  I am so happy for you  Congratulations and take care.

Janet - how did it go today ?  What happens next, do you go back or are you handed over to your GP.
A big welcome to Pollybundle and Tracey. 

A big   to everyone else.

best wishes 

Red


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Guys

Hello All Scottish Lassies

Helen just had to come on and say I had the spotting too for 2 days .. it is a worry I know    but all was well with Lewis any questions just fire away hon .. ye'll be fine    Its quite common I think in early pregnancy ..   

Carrie Grant - WooHoo     so chuffed for you     

Right better get back to my work its mega busy again!!  


Welcome to all newbies  

Hugs YodaXXX


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Yoda, Mazv and Red, thanks for your reassuring words. I have given myself a good talking to and I realise from now on in whatever happens I have no control over - just have to have the confidence that my body will do the right thing. Obviously desperate for things to work out, but feel a bit calmer today.

Helen


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello!

Helen- hope youre ok, your last post sounded abit calmer, try the best to relax as much as possible and "try" to enjoy the experience xx

Carrie-  fantastic news!!! really happy for you!!

Gail-Welcome, how was your appointment as Ninewells? I too had ICSI there and  the nurses are just lovely arent they?

Well, my scan went fine tho not exactly as I had planned. Got rushed into Ninewells AGAIN on tuesday night with severe pains, had lots of morhine etc and it eventually calmed down. Had a quick Scan on tusday night very late so could see baby was still there but something suspicious on my ovary. After a very painful nights "sleep" (tho more awake than asleep) got re scanned yesterday without DP there :-(, got to see heartbeat etc which was good, had various bloods, a renal scan and its decided I have a few cysts on my left ovary that are bleeding and causing pain. Normally they would do a laparoscopy but because of thebaby, its best avoided, so after lots of pain relief, I am home now on strict rest and get re scanned on June 13th. Just have to wait and see how it goes.

Hope all ok with everyone else

Janet xx


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi everyone
Sorry not been on here much lately.
Janet-Glad your scan went OK but what a terrible time you're having. What will happen with the cysts? Will they eventually clear up themselves or will you have to get them removed once your baby is born? Take their advice though and rest up!
Helen-Hello and congratulations on your BFP. Hope all is still well with you. One of my friends' sister had bleeding the whole way through her pregnancy so try not to worry. Every pregnancy's different!
Carrie-Congratulations to you too! What a fantastic run we're having, long may it continue.
Gail-Hiya and welcome. I'm sure you'll get alot of the support you need on here. All the girls are really nice and friendly!
Yoda-How's Lewis doing? Is your computer fixed yet?! We've got a new lap top now. Thank God!
Treaco-Glad you had a nice holiday.
Muff-Hello. Good luck for your 2ww.
Maz-6 weeks isn't long to wait. I think I'll be starting round about the same time as you. I've to start my spray after my July period.
For a while there was hardly any of us on this thread but now I'm struggling to keep up! Hi to the rest of you girls, Agora, Chickadee
Jovi and anyone else I've missed.
We were back up at Ninewells on Monday to see Dr Lowe about the cycle we've just done and the cycle we're about to do. It was quite disappointing really. She said that out the 9 eggs we got they would have expected a better quality of embryos than they got. Only two embryos were pregnancy grade(grade 3). DH's SA was very good which makes me think that my eggs are just too old. They don't analyse the eggs, so I don't know for sure. Anyway I asked if there was anything we could do to improve the quality. I don't smoke which is one thing. I have now totally cut out alcohol which she recommended and am eating plenty fresh fruit and vegetables. If this doesn't improve the quality, then I'll just have to accept and move on. Rejoined Weight Watchers on Monday night to help me keep motivated. I met my friend who had her baby in March, by chance as I was about to go in to weight watchers. I've not seen her since March when she had the baby and I could have strangled her, she was so smug. She asked me if I had tried 'that folic acid stuff?' saying 'Is that no supposed to improve fertility?'. I told her I'd been taking it for the last four years and that it did not aid fertility but was used to help prevent neural tube defects. I could have screamed at her! Perfect baby and she probably didn't even take folic acid throughout her pregnancy and she smoked! I thought I was back to normal and here I am feeling as depressed as ever and so angry. I don't want to end up bitter and twisted but I'm so worried I'm heading that way.
Sorry for my huge moan girls but I feel I'm never going to move on if this doesn't work.
Love Vicky xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Vicky

Moan away, its good to let off steam! Sorry you werent too inspired by your consult with Dr Lowe, hopefully when you start your treatment again in July you will have better luck, I suppose just being as healthy as you possibly can will give you every best chance so while you obv want to lose a bit of weight  (hence the weight watcher classes) be careful still to eat heathily. 

I really hope that your next cycle is successful for you  

As for my cysts, they didnt mention removing them at any stage so I am assuming they will just shrivel up and go away, just as long as the pain settles down i dont mind.

Janet xx


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Does anyone know how to do a ticker, I went on to the website but couldn't manage to copy it over to fertility friends?

Thanks 

Helen


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Afraid not but I would like to do one too!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Here's the link to instructions on how to add tickers...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=45976.0

hope that helps...
Natasha


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks Natasha, I think I have managed to add a ticker now.

Helen


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh flip, obviously not managed to add a ticker then, it is on my profile but not when I post. I am IT challenged!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Helen


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Right, here we go again, this is my last attempt tonight to add a ticker. I am obviously just very thick!!!!!!!

Helen


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

I think I need someone to come round to my house and add the ticker, since I obviously cannot do it, arrrrrrrrrrrgggggg.

Helen


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh, it's there now, sorry for taking up so much room on this message board!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Helen


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Janet - sorry to hear you have not been well again.  Good news about your scan though, does it make it seem more real now ?

Helen - Glad you got your ticker sorted.  How are you feeling ?

Vicky - I can totally relate to what you said about one of your friends, I have a friend who is very similar and in fact I have given her a body swerve over the last few months as I find it very hard when I am with her.  I read somewhere that your eggs take 3 months to develop so when I was having my treatment I made sure I was within the 'safe' alcohol units and ate healthy for the 3 months before when I though EC would be.  Then when I was having treatment I stop drinking although I did have an occasional glass of wine.  When I went onto stims I ate 60 g of protein a day and drunk a liter of milk and 2 l of water as I heard it was good for egg quality.  I don't know if any of it helped at all but I reckoned that it couldn't do any harm.         for your tx.

Carrie - have you got a date for your scan, any symptoms ?

Treaco - glad you had a good holiday, well done Iain for his marathon, i am well impressed.

Mazv - hows things with you ?

Pollybundle - welcome to the thread,         for your tx, I have had my treatment at ninewells, I think they are really good.

 to Yoda, Jovi, Alison.  I need to go now as still in PJ and DP is out in the garden 'working' making me feel guilty.  Nothing much happening with me have had a couple of mornings when I haven't felt to good but it has happened both times on a Friday so not sure if it is just my body trying to find a reason not to go to work 

best wishes 

Red


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Just a quickie...

Helen, ticker looks great, will have a go at doing myself one tomorrow

Red, Is your scan this week?

All ok here, gone from feeling nauseus to actual vomiting now...lovely!! and getting myself all worked up as I am flying out of Edinburgh airport in 3 wks time but land back in on a sunday...anyone know how awful the road works are at the weekend at the moment I wish i had spent the extra £40 and flown from Dundee now (you may gather I am a panicker!!) Off back to the doctor tomorrow to see if I am allowed back to work or not.

Take care

Janet xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Janet- my scan is on Wednesday.      Interesting to hear you have started throwing up, I having been feeling really rough today but no heaving yet  

We are going to Edinburgh next Saturday so I will let you know how bad the traffic is.

Speak to you all later

Red


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

[fly]GLASGOW MEET UP[/fly]

Im going to arrange a Glasgow meet up, the details so far are:

Date 23rd June
Venue to be confirmed

Could you all pm me and Shreks Wife with your names (and if you're bringing anyone along please - the more the merrier)

Sam xx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Sam have pm you, I take it to be the meet is 23rd June and not may.

Hope the rest of you are doing well.

Congratulations to everyone on their BFP's it's a great feeling and I hope the rest of the Scottish girls get BFP's this year.

Red hope the scan goes well on Wednesday.

Carrie try and stay calm until scan it will be a long wait but well worth it.

Janet try not to worry to much about the travelling I'm sure it will work out ok.

Hi to everyone else.

Well I start a new job tomorrow, although will be leaving it again if I get the job I really want and should find out about that next week.  Poor Jamie has a cold and he is going to a different person every day this week to be watched but I'm sure he will love being spoiled.  We had a wedding(full day) at Gartocharn yest and I was so drunk infact had 10 drinks and 2 glasses champers before dinner so you can imagine how much I had the whole day and suffered a bit today, but mum had Jamie so it wasn't that bad.

Vicky on my 2nd cycle of IVF which I got 5 eggs and 4 fert 2 put back and 2 frozen so really good quality eggs I took Asda pregnancy vits, CoQ10, Royal Jelly, Flaxseed and garlic capsules, I also drank alot of water and ate protein, such as meet and eggs, I cut out alcohol when started injections and I got pregnant twice with those eggs oh and I also did reflexology up till egg collection but if you go for it make sure it is someone who knows what areas to touch and what areas not to touch as the girl I went to didn't go near my ovaries just made sure the rest of my body was working well.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Sorry not posted lately.  I've been feeling really exhausted and nauseous, but better since yesterday, so here goes.

Janet, so sorry your having such a rough time of it all. I have been lucky enough to only being nauseous, mind you, there were times I was close to throwing up! Hopefully they've got things under control for you now and no more admissions until labour.  Are you going back for any additional scans.

Red, wishing you lots of luck for Wednesday.  What time's your scan...remember and let us know how you get on...I'll be looking for your post!

Helen, congrats on your  and well done with the ticker!

Vicky, sorry your appointment didn't go so well.  

Treaco, good luck for today!  Hope Jamie is feeling better soon, poor thing!

I've still got some catching up to do on this thread, so hopefully more personals later...

I've got my booking appointment tomorrow at the local maternity hospital - I'm a complete wreck thinking about it!  I think they are scanning me early as it's twins (please god let there still be two in there).  I had the midwife out on Thursday to go over all the paperwork.  Things seem to be moving really fast.  I'll let you know how things go tomorrow.

I know I've missed lots of you - sorry!

Alison


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Alison -         for tomorrow.

Alison/Janet - I take it that the 7.5 week scan is done at the ACU department.  Thats where i assumed it would be but now that the day is coming closer I am panicing about everything including turning up at the wrong place and then not being able to have a scan.    Been very emotional today, my boss dared to ask where a report that I'm meant to be writing is and I nearly told him to stuff his job.  I'm not normally so short tempered but I really feel he has been asking too much of me lately ( maybe its just my hormones!)

anyway, better go and get some tea organised.

take care

Red


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Red,

Yes, it is at the ACU...same machine used for baseline and activity scans.

You'll be fine!

Alison


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Red,

Just a big   needed I think!

Janet xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Right, thats it,

Ive given up on the ticker, all afternoon I have tried, selected one, tried to copy and paste it (though sometimes it doesnt like to copy), pasted it in my signature but all i seem to end up with are the words url.www.tickerfactory etc and no actual picture when i check the boards...followed the link as instruced by Natasha but I think I must be seriously crap with computers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

aaaaarrrrrggggghhhh!! Its so frustrating! I am beaten.

Janetx



/links


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Jane...

...you need to cut & then paste the bbcode into your signature area on your profile...the signature area is the same area where you put info about yourself and it shows up in pink writing at the bottom of your post.

Hope that helps
Natasha


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Janet

Just read your post about flying out of Edinburgh, don't know what dates you are flying etc but thought I would mention that the Highland show is on 21st to 24th June and the traffic will be heaving.

Hope everyone is well

Chris F


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Its the weekend after that but thanks Chris

xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Sorry been awol for a bit, just really busy at the mo.

Red & Alison- good luck for your scans coming up. Sending lots of    

Janet- you still not managed to sort out your ticker yet   Hope you get it on soon. Will be easier to keep track of your progress then  

Michelle- glad the wedding party went well  . Hope your new job today wasn't too stressful. Always a bit weird starting somewhere new. Good luck with it  

Yoda- nice to here that you had a fab holiday. Had a look at your pics and it looked great. Lewis is getting so big now and is just sooo kissable  

Vicky- sorry the follow up was so disappointing  Fraid I can't add anything above Michelle's advice re egg quality. Main thing is to try not to stress and keep   The one thing you do pick up from the multiple cyclers on FF is that every cycle is different. You may get loads of great embies next time    

Helen- hope all is still well with you. Keep   you'll be scanning soon.

Sam- thanks for the info on the meet up. Will check diary and see if I can get through to Glasgow for then. Would be nice to meet some of the Scottish girls  

Gail- sorry I just posted and forgot to say  and welcome to the thread.   Looking forward to getting to know you better. The girls on here are great and really supportive of each other so hope you feel at home  

Hope everyone else is doing well (have just seen time and ER is already on so got to go).

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi everyone
Hope you're all doing OK. Thanks for all your kind words regarding my huge moaning post last week, especially to Red and Treaco for your advice. Have taken it on board!
Red-Good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope all is well.
Janet-Sorry the nausea has turned to full on vomiting now. Not nice! Hopefully it won't last for too much longer.
Maz-How's the house coming on? Have you finished decorating now?
Chris-Hi there, nice to see you on this thread.
Alison-Hope your appointment goes well today. Hope you're not feeling too stressed about it.
Helen-Glad you got your ticker sorted out! Hope you're feeling well.
Yoda-Looked at your photo gallery. What great photos you've got there of Lewis! Nice to see what you look like too. Where did you get married? The scenery behind you in one of the photos was really nice.
Hope the rest of you girls I've missed are doing fine. I'm good just now, no grumps and moans from me today, thank goodness! Think I was feeling a bit premenstrual last week to be honest but have got AF now so feel much better.
Speak soon.
Love Vicky xx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello everyone, hope you are all well today.

Its nice to see the thread getting a bit busier again  

Red-Good luck for the scan tomorrow, hope it goes well, will look out for your post to see how you got on 

Alison-How did you get on today? Are the twins ok? What sort of things did the midwife discuss with you? Is that you finished at ACU then and just at your local hospital now? (I'm so nosey )

Vicky- 

Maz-Still no ticker you will see! Its driving me mad, I have no idea what i am doing wrong. If only you could buy them on ebay...I know how to do that!! 

Sam-thanks for the PM, really disappointed cant make the meet, it would be really nice to put faces to names.

Michelle-So how have the first couple of days at your new job been? I dont envy you, I hate starting new jobs!

Helen-How are you feeling? any symptoms yet?

Gail, Carrie, Chickadee, Yoda, Jovi, Chris, Elaine and anyone I might have missed, sorry and  

Take care all,

Janet x


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi All!

Hope you are all well!

All went well with my booking/scan appointment - although, I was a wreck.  We were able to see both babies and heartbeats.  I'm 9 weeks 6 days today and one measure 10 weeks 2 days and the other 9 weeks 5 days, so looking good (I hope).

Janet, that's me finished with Ninewells now...my next appointment with the maternity hospital isn't until 7th August, when I'll be 19 weeks.  That's unless we opt for the Nuchal Fold Scan, which would happen 3 weeks today - we're not sure about having this done...I'm low risk for downs due to my age and I don't know what we'd do if faced with the result that one twin was at risk.  Had bloods taken, but that was really all as midwife had gone over most other things last week. 

We won't really see much of our midwife due to twins..most of our care will be led by the consultant.

Sorry for the me post...we're so happy.

Alison


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Alison-Glad all went well!

Janetx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi,

Alison - glad to hear that all went well with your scan.

Unfortunately we didn't get very good news at the scan today, there is one baby there but it is as not as far developed as it should be for 7 weeks 1 day, it is more like 6 weeks and 3 days.  We have to go back next Wednesday to see what is happening.  Can't really take it in, feel really cheated, if this doesn't work out it will be our 3rd loss in just over 18 months.  

Anyway, just need to wait and see.

Hope all is well with everyone else 

Red


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Red, hang in there 

There is a very positive story on peer support.  The title is something to do with lost pregnancy symptoms...the lady thought all was lost at her 7 week scan and when she went back today, all is looking healthy, just slightly behind.

Thinking of you & DH!

Alison


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Red,

Sending you a big   too. As Alison said, hang in there, try and stay positive tho sure thats much easier said than done. Hopefully this next week will go nice and quickly for you.

Thinking of you, take care,

Janet xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Just popping this here 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=97565.0

Hope to see you in there!

Vicki x


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi

Just a quick one to say that I'm thinking about you RED.  Stay positive and strong - keep believing everything will be fine.....  Here is some     for you...........

ALISON - Congratulation - you have been truly blessed with 2 little miracles.......

Hi to everyone else - will catch up soon.

Love always - Carrie XX


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Red,
Just wanted to pop on and let you know I'm thinking of you. Wednesday is a hell of a long time to wait and I know you're going to be worried sick about the scan. Really hope everything will be OK and will be thinking of you over the next week.
Vicky xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Thanks very much to everyone for their words of support, it has really help.  Alison, I have looked at that thread that you mentioned and it has given me some encouragement.
I took today off work as I couldn't face going in but will go back tomorrow.  

Hope everyone is well.

take care

Red


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Red,

Sorry to hear that you are so worried  . As Allison has pointed out there are a few posts around at the minute about on this topic and it can all work out ok. Try to keep     Hope your day off today was what you needed to help you try to relax a bit   Take it easy and will be keeping everything crossed for next week  

Love
Maz x

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Red,

Just wantred to put in a little post to see how you are doing? Sure time is dragging for you!
I remember you said you are off to edinburgh today so hope you have a lovely day and thatit at least takes your mind off it for a couple of hours at least.

Take care

JAnet xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Red,

I know all these stories of other people are not always helpful but one of the girls on a thread I post on had the same thing and all was fine.  I know its worrying but hope you get the news that you deserve on Wedneday.

Laura


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98376.0

N x


----------

